#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼與獵人之子（人篇）

## 貓尾

前言：

這是『狼與獵人之子』另一個視角的故事。這次的視角主人是少年傑諾伊。

雖然我先寫的是狼的視角。但這兩篇並沒有先後順序，要先看哪篇其實都可以。

『狼的視角』 篇（網址）：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58...AF%87%EF%BC%89

以下正文：






01


「哈哈、你看！收穫豐富啊，這可能換到不少錢！」

一個中年男子開心的說著。他的名字是巴力昂，住在山裡的獵人。懷裡抱著被他捉到的獵物，那是幾隻已經死亡的幼狼。

牠們幼小的身軀本該散發著無限的活力，此刻身上美麗的皮毛卻沾著些許血跡，稚嫩的雙眼緊緊閉上、再也不會睜開。

「怎麼樣？你也覺得很好吧！」巴力昂轉頭對他的兒子說道。他們住在一間木屋裡，這裡的空間對只有兩個人的家庭，稍微太大了點，這是因為本來還有一個人住在這裡，巴力昂的妻子。

「...…我不覺得。」一個男孩以膽怯卻堅定的聲音回答道。他是獵人的兒子——傑諾伊，還是個十幾歲的少年。有著柔軟的褐色短髮，還有一雙碧綠的眼睛，就像新生的枝芽般翠綠，又像是澄澈見底的湖泊，驚人的乾淨透明。

「什麼？你是什麼意思！」正在興頭上的獵人，迫不及待跟人到處分享自己的戰功，卻被潑了冷水。

傑諾伊也曉得自己父親的脾性，因此他縮了縮肩膀，不敢再說什麼。

「哼。」獵人巴力昂撇了撇嘴。抓著幼狼的屍體，兩眼放光，現在狼的皮毛可值錢了、雖然只是幼仔，但也很有價值！他在心裡高興的想這身皮毛拿去變賣能有多少，把他兒子的事拋到腦後。

欣賞完自己辛苦的成果，巴力昂把幼狼放到專門儲存獵物的箱子裡。就去休息了。

巴力昂走後，傑諾伊來到幼狼的箱子前，伸手進去碰了碰牠們，摸到的果然是已經僵硬的身體，他收回手，神色黯然。

「對不起......。」傑諾伊站在箱子旁喃喃自語。明明就是殺害他們兇手的兒子，卻還道歉，不是很奇怪嗎？傑諾伊知道，可是除了這麼做，也沒有其他方式能表達他的愧疚了。

他救不了牠們，只能眼睜睜看幼狼死去，卻什麼都做不了的人而已，傑諾伊深深感到自己的無力。

如果能有機會......能給我一次機會......

傑諾伊默默想著，走出門拿起水桶，例行性的到河邊取水。

現在是黃昏，夕陽暖暖的光照耀著森林，將一切染上一抹溫暖的色彩，但是這抹暖紅卻照不進傑諾伊的心底。

他慢慢走著，心裡還惦記著死去的幼狼，難得的，他沒有心思欣賞他一直喜愛的森林，也忘記自己是出來取水，看到一塊岩石，便坐在上頭休憩，頭垂得低低的，無精打采地盯著自己的雙腳。

接著夕陽落下，黑夜暗沉的佈滿大地，直到此刻傑諾伊才想起自己出來的目的。他慌忙地拿起水桶來到河邊。

來到平時取水的溪邊，周遭的黑暗使得他不得不小心翼翼地前進，只能靠著微弱的月光辨識方向。

將桶子放進水中，寂靜的夜裡只聽得見潺潺的流水聲，本該是如此，因為一道奇怪的聲音劃破了夜晚的寧靜，傑諾伊緊張的抬頭，四下張望，那聲音感覺離自己不遠，如果是什麼野獸就糟糕了。

那聲音又再次響起，這次傑諾伊聽清楚了，音調輕柔且斷斷續續，時而高亢時而微弱，那不是野獸，反倒像是嗚咽聲，像是幼小生物的求救。

傑諾伊卸下警惕，朝聲音來源走去，起初他只看到一團黑色的物體，走進後藉著月光，發現眼前的生物，竟是一隻幼狼。

傑諾伊不可能認錯，因為不久前他才見過，雖然是已經死去的幼狼。

那麼眼前的這隻呢？

跑到牠身旁，傑諾伊想要確定牠是否斷氣，於是蹲下身將牠抱起，傑諾伊已感覺到微微的掙扎，這表示這隻幼狼還活著。

太好了......

在懷中的小狼也不再掙扎，像是累到失去所有力氣般沉沉睡去。儘管小狼仍有一絲氣息，但是渾身冰冷，幾乎感覺不到一點溫度，傑諾伊擔心這樣的狀態持續會使小狼喪命，於是帶他遠離溪邊。

傑諾伊不顧會弄溼衣服，緊緊抱住被淋濕的小狼，如此近的距離下，傑諾伊幾乎可以感覺到小狼的脈搏，雖然微弱，可是確實在跳動。

他不再擔憂，朝著心中所想的目的地前行。

此時夜已深，傑諾伊回到家中，父親已經入睡了，傑諾伊放輕腳步，小心的不吵醒他，拿起自己所需的物品後，趕忙跑去找小狼。

剛才他將小狼放在洞穴中，那是以前在森林玩時發現的，起初只是在那附近的草原上玩耍，後來發現有兔子住在那個洞裡，傑諾伊為了不去驚擾牠們，便不在草皮上跑跳，只是安靜的坐在一旁，觀察著兔子和其他生物的生活，而現在，那裡已經沒有任何生物居住了，傑諾伊卻依然記得那個兔窩。

正好，現在可以作為小狼的安身之地，只是那個洞穴還需打理一番，小狼也需要布擦乾身體，傑諾伊這才跑回家中。

經過這段時間，傑諾伊終於又再次見到小狼，牠正睡在洞穴裡。傑諾伊小心地擦乾牠的身子，在地上鋪上柔軟的毯子，輕輕的把小狼放上去，而後整理一下這個洞穴，雖然天黑看不清，但這個洞穴隱密，長久下來也沒受到什麼破壞，傑諾伊只是拔拔雜草、拍拍灰塵，就算是整理完了。

傑諾伊離開時，轉頭看了看小狼，牠仍安穩地沉睡著，不知道牠為什麼會來到這裡，不知道牠為什麼會出現在自己面前，傑諾伊有好多關於小狼的疑問想知道，抱著這樣的心情，傑諾伊邁開步伐離開洞穴。

再次回到家中，傑諾伊換了身衣服，就躺到床上去。在床邊放著一本他最喜歡的故事書，那是他母親在世時送給他的東西。傑諾伊輕撫著微微泛黃的書面，藉著依稀的月光，可以看到上面畫著許多可愛的動物，有兔子、有野豬、有猴子、有小鳥、還有狼。

上面畫著的動物看起來感情很好的生活在一起，這果然是給小孩子看的，因為只有童書，才會不計種族之分，把掠食者和獵物畫在一起生活。

儘管只是不切實際的幻想，傑諾伊還是很喜歡這本書，他輕輕的唸著書中的字句，一如兒時母親念給他聽的一樣，緩慢而溫柔，傑諾伊還記得在那童趣的話語下，包含著母親對他深深的愛。

  像是感到幸福似的瞇上眼睛，傑諾伊將書本放在懷中，蜷縮起身子進入夢鄉。

  隔天一早，傑諾伊在天快亮時就醒了。他每天早上會比父親還要早起一些打掃家裡、準備早餐。然後父親出門後，基本就是他的自由時間。這些在日復一日的生活裡，簡直就像是規則一樣明確的作息，終於在今天有了不同。

  等到巴力昂一出門去打獵，傑諾伊就迫不急待地到小狼的窩裡。平時無所事事的悠閒時光，雖然傑諾伊也很喜歡，但果然還是少了點什麼。

來到了洞穴，傑諾伊不曉得小狼是否還在睡，於是放輕腳步不吵醒他，可等他走進去後，發現小狼早就醒了。

太好了，傑諾伊心想。小狼度過昨夜的寒冷，平安活了下來。

傑諾走進洞穴裡頭，第一次清楚的看到小狼，他有著一身灰色和尚未退去的白色絨毛，尖耳立在小小的腦袋上，冰藍色的眼裡有著稚嫩的光彩和不符合這個年紀的狠戾，此刻的牠正緊戒的盯著傑諾伊，發出恐嚇的低吼。

眼前的幼狼就算再怎麼擺出嚇人的姿態，依舊只是一隻幼狼。熟悉動物的傑諾伊並不害怕，卻也不敢貿然接近。

「不用怕，我不會傷害你的。」傑諾伊盡可能用著最溫柔的語氣說道。所有物種攻擊其他生物最大的動力，無非就是恐懼，害怕比自己更強大的力量傷害自己，最好的選擇是逃跑，如果逃不了，當然只能反擊。

現在小狼一定是覺得受到威脅，而且無法逃跑，所以作出攻擊的樣子，這時不能再更去刺激牠，只能努力地釋出善意，讓小狼知道自己並不會傷害牠。

「沒事的、沒事的......。」傑諾伊一次又一次安撫小狼。他緩緩退開幾步外的距離，然後蹲下。

小狼在孩子保持一段距離後，果然就停止了低吼。只是目光依然緊盯著傑諾伊。

真是厲害......。被這樣兇惡地對待，傑諾伊不但沒有不滿或害怕，反而是由衷的讚嘆。這麼小的生物，竟然已經勇於為保護自己而拚命，這強韌的生命力和意志，另傑諾伊佩服。

在小狼緊迫的目光下，傑諾伊依然泰然自若的把手伸進口袋裡，拿出準備好的肉乾。

 「快吃吧，你肚子餓了吧。」傑諾伊將食物拋給小狼。

不過小狼沒有自己料想中的將肉乾吃掉，反倒像是疑惑地聞了聞。

「你怎麼不吃呢？」傑諾伊看小狼好像不明白那是吃的東西的樣子，索性自己示範一次。「像這樣放進嘴裡，然後咬碎。」

注意到了傑諾伊的動作，小狼也有樣學樣的吃起肉乾，只不過看他吃力地啃咬的模樣，傑諾伊才驚覺一件事。

「哎呀。我都忘了你可能咬不動。」傑諾伊看著眼前才那麼點大的小狼，很有可能是剛斷奶，理所當然還不能吃太硬的食物。

「抱歉。我下次會帶適合你吃的東西來的。」傑諾伊在心中牢牢記下。

看著小狼因遠危險而放鬆下來的樣子，真有股說不出的可愛。天生的傲氣與年齡的稚嫩兩種相反的特質，同時出現在這隻小狼身上，讓牠顯得矛盾卻有股獨特的美。

傑諾伊情不自禁伸出手想摸摸小狼，但小狼卻立刻亮出獠牙，拒絕他的碰觸。

有這種結果其實是可以預見的，傑諾伊無奈的笑了笑，收回手。下意識地看向了天空，現在是中午，正是太陽最熾熱的時候，儘管森林的許多樹木和霧氣使這裡比一般的平地涼上許多。

在這沁人的涼感包圍下，狼與男孩就好像童話故事一樣和諧地待在一起，傑諾伊注視著小狼，出神地想到，狼真的是很美麗的生物。或許用這樣的形容詞有點奇怪，但傑諾伊是真心這樣認為的。

也不知道爲什麽，心中有股想要照顧牠的念頭，或許是出於對幼小生物的喜愛，也或許是出於對牠們的愧疚吧。傑諾伊心想。

當傑諾伊還沈浸在自己的思緒時，小狼一下子突然走出了洞穴，將他拉回現實。

「你要去哪裡？不可以亂跑，被爸爸找到就不好了。」傑諾伊擔憂的道。森林裡危機四伏，如此幼小的小狼遇上了危險怕是無法自己應付。尤其是自己的父親，人類獵捕手法的殘忍，身為獵人兒子的他是最清楚的。

但是這樣的心情並沒有傳達給小狼，牠依然自顧自地走向外頭。

傑諾伊嘆了口氣，也只能追上。

然而追上了小狼以後，傑諾伊才發現沒有他想的那麼簡單。小狼並不只是吃飽後隨處逛逛，只見牠東聞聞西聞聞，看似在尋找什麼東西。眼裡卻流露出濃濃的焦急與悲傷。

牠輕輕地叫喚著，不同於斥退傑諾伊時兇惡的低吼，現在的牠發出似流水般細弱的聲音，近乎嗚咽，卻又包含了一絲期待。

傑諾伊回過神來，就感到一股冰涼從腳底竄上腦門，不為什麼，只因它解讀出了小狼在尋找什麼。

牠的母親。

那樣如泣如訴的聲音，正是幼獸用來呼喚母親的聲音。

可是......牠卻可能再也見不到母親了......

因為，他的父親的獵殺。

本來可以在森林裡愉快生活的動物們，本來可以幸福的與父母一起生活的幼狼。本來是那樣光輝無暇，盡顯出生命之璀璨的生物，卻因為他的父親、人們為了利益開出的那一槍，而失去了與父母團圓的可能，失去了本該有的光輝。

傑諾伊看著努力不懈的尋找母親的小狼，只感到一陣愧疚和悲痛，他很想告訴他不要再找了，卻又不忍將事實說出口。

「對不起......。」最後，他能說出的依然只有這句話。這是一個求不到原諒的道歉。

小狼卻好像是感應到了傑諾伊的想法，又好像是找了太久而終於放棄。他不在尋找，仰天長嚎了起來，那悲傷、不解、痛苦的哭聲，很難相信是一個如此幼小的狼所發出的。

即使找不到了，即使再也無法相聚，依然無法輕易放下心中的思念。這份無所適從，難耐又苦澀的情緒，到底該如何化解呢。

沒有辦法。

無論多麽想忘記，依然無法辦到。最後，彷彿只能靠著眼淚讓它流出那點分毫。

傑諾伊也能夠理解，所以他沒有走過去安慰小狼，只是在一旁默默的守護著，等待著他度過這場悲傷。

小狼的哭聲一直持續到了傍晚，哭到他嗓子啞掉，再也發不出聲。傑諾伊走上前去，遞出準備好的水瓶。

「喝一點吧。」傑諾伊道。

小狼最初警戒的後退，在傑諾伊把水倒出一點後，才知道這是讓他喝水的意思。

小狼好像也渴到受不了了，竟然主動靠近了傑諾伊，蹲下身舔起從水壺裡流到地板的積水。

「我們回去吧。天快暗了。」傑諾伊溫柔地對小狼說，剛經歷重大轉變的小狼，傑諾伊不想再給予他過多刺激。

傑諾伊轉身往洞穴的方向走，走了幾部回頭一看，小狼卻只是站在原地看著他。傑諾伊又說了幾次連帶做了些手勢，小狼才慢慢的跟上。

回到了洞穴，小狼不用傑諾伊引導，就自己進入裡頭。傑諾伊也跟進去一看，就微微笑了起來。小狼直接就趴在傑諾伊準備好的毯子上，蜷縮起身體準備入睡了。

看著小狼天真無邪的睡顏，很難想像這是一隻剛失去家園的小狼，牠就好像不知痛苦為何物般，那樣平靜的進入夢鄉。

但傑諾伊知道這是不可能的。他們帶給牠的痛苦，不會輕易消逝。

傑諾伊在洞外沉思了一會，也起身回家。

回到家後，傑諾伊將家中打理了一下，洗漱更衣後，就差不多天全暗了。這個時候巴力昂還沒有回來，傑諾伊卻也不擔心，因為他前幾天有告訴自己會在外面過夜工作。

父親不在，傑諾伊倒也習慣了一個人生活。屋裡開著一盞小燈，暖黃色的光照耀著木屋，讓本來冷清的空間多了一絲溫暖。

傑諾伊坐在燈盞旁，翻閱著手中的書籍，這些書有些是他母親留下的，有些是他難得下山時去村莊購買的。在夜晚的時刻，森林一切萬籟無聲，卻充滿著不可預測的危險，傑諾伊當然不可能因為一個人很無聊便跑出去。

此時他最大的玩伴就是書本了，由各種不同的人們所書寫，各種不一樣的新知，那遠在森林另一端的世界，得以從這些書裡窺知一二，傑諾伊是覺得很有趣的。

也因此，他喜歡看書。就如同他喜歡探索森林。

又看了一段時間，傑諾伊放下書本，沒有把燈盞熄滅，就這麼來到床邊。

床邊放著的童書，正好映入他的眼簾，他拿起書本，又摸了摸封面，心中想起母親。媽媽......我今天遇到一隻小狼了，他很瘦小、很瘦弱，眼神卻生機勃勃。但是，我不知道該拿他怎麼辦，不能拋棄、難道要養他嗎......。

傑諾伊思及此，重重地嘆了一口氣，他其實不想養的，並不是討厭，而是不知該怎麼辦，雖然傑諾伊從小生活在森林，見過得動物肯定只多不少，但卻還沒有養過。

他喜歡動物，卻從未養過。只因他知道這是截然不同的事，不能相提並論，更不能因為喜歡就貿然飼養牠們。如今卻面臨了不得不作出抉擇的情況。不養，牠會死，養了，又違背自己的意志。

媽媽......我該怎麼做......。

傑諾伊在母親去世後，頭一次感覺自己這麼需要她的引導，可是卻沒有人回答他了。

又嘆了一口氣，傑諾伊用力拍了拍臉頰，告訴自己振作起來，不要想太多。

翻開母親送他的童書，裡面照樣是他熟悉的童話故事，寫的是一隻狼去到一個樂園，在樂園裡所有的物種都可以平等幸福地生活著，狼也喜歡這樣的地方，但他卻按捺不住自己的本性。

『你......你怎麼可以咬我們！』一隻雪白的兔子甩著大耳朵，憤怒地質問狼。

『我、我不是故意的，對不起......。』一隻叫做雷修路的狼垂著頭沮喪的道歉。

『哼！早知道就不讓他加入了。』小鳥說。

『就是。讓他滾出去！』松鼠說。

所有的動物們聚在狼身邊，或罵或驅趕，狼受不了這陣謾罵，於是從這個樂園逃走了。

自己當初是為什麼要來呢，小狼雷修路坐在河堤邊，沮喪的想到。看著自己河中的倒影，這副銳利的眼睛、陰森森的白牙，更加沮喪的想到，難道只因為我是狼嗎，天生就不能與其他生物共存，天生就該當邪惡的角色嗎？

這時，另一隻狼從河堤邊走上來，小狼抬頭一看，她有著一身火紅的皮毛，好像被層層火焰包圍，十分奇妙，但卻很美，而且她也是一隻狼。

『小傢伙，你怎麼了？』像火焰的狼以長者的口吻詢問小狼。 

小狼委實到來了他的經過。另一隻狼聽罷後，微微閉上雙眼，接著抬起頭看向小狼。

『原來是這樣，我很遺憾聽到你的遭遇。』長者的狼表達了對小狼的關懷。

『我該怎麼做......請你告訴我好嗎？我已經無法回到狼群了，可是又不被樂園接受，我還能去哪裡呢？』

像火焰的狼站起身，朝著小狼笑了一笑，『你該去哪裡，只有你能決定。你想成為什麼，也只有你能決定。樂園，不是一個理想鄉。如果你連自己是誰都不清楚，那沒有地方會是你的樂園，如果你清楚知道自己是誰，那何處都是樂園。』說完後，她便揚長而去。

聽完這番話的小狼，琢磨了許久。她到底是想告訴我什麼呢，清楚自己是誰？我是狼啊……雖然，不是很喜歡這個身份。小狼又再次沮喪了起來，想到在樂園裡遭受到的譴責的目光，讓自己更加厭惡身為狼這件事，不斷地壓抑、忍受，最後反倒成為自己壓力的來源，在控制不住的情況下傷害了其他生物。

對此他很懊悔，但也已經於事無補了。被趕出樂園、又不能回到原本的森林，兩邊都走投無路的情況下，小狼反而打從心底生出一股不屈的意志，那究竟是不甘、還是憤怒，他也說不清。

他只知道不想再重蹈覆轍，不想在克制自己的本性。於是他四處流浪，成為一隻孤狼，他終於不用再介意別人的眼光，可以隨心所欲的生活。但這並不是故事的結局。

小狼流浪了一段時間後，發現自己還是很想念樂園，又回到當初的通往那地方的路。而在路口處，他發現有除了自己以外的別的生物，走近一看，那是一隻有著火紅皮毛的狼，小狼覺得好像有在哪裡看過，仔細一想，就是那天與他對話過的狼。

『你怎麼在這裡？』小狼率先發問。

『你怎麼又回來了呢？』另一隻狼沒有回答，又反問了他。

『不知道......這裡有我太多的回憶，有痛苦、但也有快樂。我不知道為什麼回來，只知道自己很想來這裡看一眼。』

『嗯，但是你已被驅除了。因為你犯下的過錯。你忘了嗎？』

『不，我沒有忘。從來沒有。但是......經過這麼久以後，我想問你，我真的做錯了嗎？殺生，是我的本性，本性，是我的一部份。我從前極力反對它，不敢正視它。卻犯下了更大的過錯。後來我想了又想，錯的原來不是我的本性，而是我不敢面對它的懦弱。』小狼堅定的看向老狼，繼續說道：『是的，我是狼，天生嗜血殘忍，但是這並沒有什麼錯。從今以後，我不會再欺騙自己，即使它與我的意志相背離，我也不會再怨恨，而是帶著它一起走下去。』

小狼，不，現在已經不是小狼的雷修路說完後，頓時覺得放鬆了不少，但自己如此直白的心裡話說出口，怕是也沒辦法再回到樂園了。

誰知老狼聽完後非但不生氣，還朝著雷修路笑了，『不錯，說得很好。很高興你找到了自我，並且接受了它。回來吧，樂園的大門永遠為你開啟。』

被驅逐出樂園的生物，本是不能再回去，除非樂園的首領批准。而現在這隻老狼帶他回來且沒有再被趕出去，這說明了一件事。

她是樂園的首領。

『原來.....樂園的首領，是一隻狼…...。』雷修路恍然大悟，並且發自內心的，展開了笑顏。故事到這裡就結束了。

傑諾伊許久沒有閱讀這個童書了，雖說偶爾懷念母親會唸一唸書上的字，但也從來只是無心的行為而已，沒有往心裡去。此時重新看過，又有了和小時候不同的感想。

在年幼時只看得懂圖畫和簡單的文字，那時只覺得這是個有趣的故事。現在細細讀來，其實他不只有童趣的插畫，內容的寓意也是很深刻的。

傑諾伊小時候真的很喜歡這個名為『樂園』的故事，幾乎每天都請母親唸過一遍才肯睡覺。他把裡頭的主角小狼雷修路當成英雄般崇拜，當時也不清楚自己是哪點被吸引了，只覺得最後這個主角的強大，令他十分敬佩。讓他也想成為這樣的角色。

時隔今日，在看這篇故事，新奇的感覺淡了不少，當時的崇拜卻沒有退去分毫，傑諾伊依然敬佩著這樣的小狼，這樣的精神。

傑諾伊呼出一口氣，好像把煩悶也散去空氣中，這本書暫時轉移了他的注意力，讓他不再為他的煩惱困擾。

傑諾伊這次徹底熄滅了燭火，閉上雙眼睡去。

----------


## 貓尾

後續寫好了在下方。
不小心多發了一次，不好意思

----------


## 貓尾

02

一早，傑諾伊在往常一樣的時間醒來了，揉了揉睡眼惺忪的眼睛，昨夜看書看得晚了點，此刻還有些倦意，他在腦中過了一遍今天要做的事，覺得沒什麼要緊的，正想再睡會，突然一個機靈地醒了過來。

他想到了小狼。

於是傑諾伊二話不說立刻跳下床鋪，準備牠的早飯。

放鍋中放入了昨夜準備好的食材，用小火烹煮加點牛奶，等上一段時間，給小狼的料理就準備好了。

等到煮好後，天已經全亮了，傑諾伊迫不及待地拿起食物衝進森林裡的洞穴。

走到洞口外，傑諾伊先深呼吸幾次平穩呼吸，接著才放輕腳步走進洞穴，不知是因洞穴能阻隔外界的聲音，還是傑諾伊太過緊張，他覺得自己的心跳猶如雷打般響亮，他把手心覆蓋在胸前，嘗試著撫平焦躁，但是心裡還是有著一個疑問。

小狼會不會在自己看不見的時間裡不見了？

傑諾伊不曉得，但他知道自己不希望看到這種局面，終於來到洞穴內部，傑諾伊再次深呼吸，鼓起勇氣一看。

小狼正躺在毯子上打哈欠，好像是剛清醒的樣子。傑諾伊心中懸著的石頭終於放下，他的心底不由地生出一股暖意。太好了，你還在，傑諾伊心想。

「早安啊，小狼。」傑諾伊走上前輕聲向小狼問候，但小狼卻依然露出不友善的態度，對著傑諾伊低吼。然而傑諾伊卻不介意，因為只要小狼還在，那就行了。

他放下手中的碗，打開蓋子，一陣夾著著肉香與牛奶的味道擴散在空氣中，這是傑諾伊幫小狼準備的食物，是用小米加水煮得稠稠的粥，他想這樣會比較容易吞嚥。

可是他不確定小狼會不會接受，放下碗後，他往後退了幾步，給小狼進食的空間。

小狼好像聞到了空氣中的肉香，頓時雙眼發光，可是他卻不敢貿然靠近碗，好像對沒見過的東西有懼意，他盯著碗東繞繞西繞繞，匍匐著慢慢接近，到了碗旁，小狼伸手戳了戳那個碗，確定沒有威脅後，便吃起碗中的食物。

小狼好像真的很餓，大口大口的吃著粥的樣子，用狼吞虎嚥來形容都不夠，看著這樣的小狼，傑諾伊欣慰地笑了，心底又再次竄起一股暖意，他從未想過小狼能帶給他這種感覺，就好像是生命中多了一件值得期待的事物，為他平靜的生活激起一絲波瀾。

傑諾伊伸出手想碰碰小狼，但牠卻抬起頭對他咆哮，傑諾伊又快速的往後退了兩部，同時在小狼抬起頭時，注意到碗裡已經空空如也。

「我這裡還有，再吃點吧。」傑諾伊拿起身旁的粥，準備倒進碗裡，傑諾伊的一舉一動小狼都充滿警戒的盯著，傑諾伊心跳不住地加快，但他強忍下這股恐懼，盡量以自然的動作完成。

完成後，傑諾伊鬆了口氣，小狼這次沒有那麼餓了，吃得比較慢一些。可是不管怎樣，小狼肯吃傑諾伊做的食物，那就太好了。

那麼......接下來，差不多就該跟他道別了吧。傑諾伊心想，不管之後小狼會如何，都跟自己無關了......

這時，小狼正好吃飽了，抬起頭，與傑諾伊正好對上目光，四目相對。傑諾伊如被一盆冷水淋上，從頭涼到腳，一股寒意直逼心頭，他發現自己沒辦法欺騙自己，放棄小狼？不，他做不到，哪怕把他放走小狼若是極其幸運能有一線生機，他也做不到。

他從小狼的眼中得到答案，事實上，是他自己也不願離開小狼了啊，卻要對自己撒謊，只因害怕無法好好照顧他，害怕自己無法承擔另一個生命的重量。

然而小狼那堅定的眼神，透露著一股不棄、不屈、不撓的精神，哪怕是對待給予自己食物的人，他依然保持著心中的驕傲，沒有絲毫軟弱，只有對生存的強烈渴望。

傑諾伊覺得自己先前的想法，實在太可笑了，照顧？撫養？這些都不是小狼需要的，也是不會要的。

小狼需要的是什麼，傑諾伊覺得這困難的一道題，答案已經慢慢浮出水面。或許是陪伴，陪伴他度過這段難熬的時間。或許是關懷，讓他的內心不自暴自棄，不怨恨世界。

只要自己能給的，都會給，傑諾伊這麼想，或許小狼一點也不稀罕他的幫忙、或許小狼一輩子對他始終冷漠，這都沒關係。自己想要的只是，還給牠應有的一生，這是人們欠牠的。

想通了的傑諾伊，頓時覺得有股壓力蒸散到空氣裡，其實答案沒有那麼複雜。

心情變得豁然開朗的他，朝著小狼勾起笑容，「我是傑諾伊，請多指教了......雷修路、你就叫雷修路吧！」

被賦予了名字的小狼，和賦予牠名字的男孩，兩人的命運從此刻開始，將彼此相連、形成強大的羈絆，直到永遠。

吃飽後，小狼彷彿瞬間充滿活力，精力旺盛的跑出洞穴外。牠看著這個前所未見的世界，以源源不絕的好奇心去探索。

小狼跑到草叢裡，矮小的身子幾乎跟野草一樣高，於是為了看到更廣闊的視野，他幾乎是連走帶跳的活動。跑到一朵長在野地裡的小白花前，用鼻子聞了聞，又用舌頭舔了舔，這才滿足的去尋找下個目標。

傑諾伊也是第一次看見這樣的小狼，或許這才是他原本應有的樣子，如此生機勃勃，如同他的眼神。傑諾伊看著小狼在草地上撒野打滾，唇邊掛著一絲笑意，在一旁默默的守候著他。

小狼跑到一塊石頭上，那石頭是倒三角形的，小狼正站在至高點，環顧四方。不過小狼突然一個重心不穩，前腳在石上滑了一下，竟然直接滾到了地面。

傑諾伊連忙跑過來看，小狼頭下腳上的倒在地上，樣子看著真有些滑稽，不過傑諾伊現在也顧不上笑了，他趕緊過來想扶起雷修路。

但是雷修路察覺到有人接近，立刻在地上滾了一圈站起來，兇狠地瞪了一眼靠近他的傑諾伊。

「啊，你、你沒事吧？」傑諾伊沒辦法靠近小狼，焦急之下竟直接對他說話。

但是小狼的回答只是又瞪了一眼，然後逕自走向其他地方玩了。

傑諾伊苦笑了一下，看小狼依然活蹦亂跳的樣子，應該是沒什麼大礙了。

午後的太陽照射著森林，在這種熱度下，人和動物好像都像是被蒸發了活力一樣，想懶懶的度過正午。

傑諾伊和小狼也不例外，只不過熱歸熱，傑諾伊還是時不時會關注一下小狼。

雷修路現在趴在草地上，偶爾一陣清風吹來，將牠看起來毛絨絨的灰白色毛髮吹得輕輕揚起。他半瞇著眼睛，好像在打盹，畢竟剛才也玩了一上午，這時候也該累了。

傑諾伊不禁想著，小狼在野外裡，這時候會做什麼呢？可能會窩在母親身邊撒嬌，也可能會和自己的兄弟姐妹打鬧在一起，消耗過剩的體力吧。傑諾伊憑著對狼這種生物的認知，做了一些猜測。

小狼會和兄弟姐妹玩些什麼呢？傑諾伊腦海又浮現出一群幼狼在草地上撕咬打滾的畫面，頓時覺得溫馨又可愛。傑諾伊沒有兄弟姊妹，沒有體會過手足之情，所以是有點嚮往的，他常想著父親出門不在的時候，要是有個弟妹能陪著自己也是很不錯的。可惜這些終究只是如果。

傑諾伊任由思緒飄蕩，以前在長久的獨處時光下，一個人什麼事也做不了，那時為了排解無聊，總會在腦海裡想像一些片段，或許是前幾天看過的故事、或許是今天做過的事，只要是能想起的內容，都會在腦中再過上一遍。
久而久之好像也變成習慣了。雖然是個沒什麼幫助的習慣，但好像也沒有壞處，傑諾伊也就放任它繼續存在了。

思前想後到一半，傑諾伊腦中突然想到一個點子，他也不知道為什麼，就是突然出現了。他看看不遠處的小狼，依然在休憩，離開一下應該不會出事。

傑諾伊立刻以最快的速度跑回家，拿了放置在家中的肉乾後，又馬上跑回草地。

小狼還在原地休息，他朝小狼慢慢接近，伸出拿著那個肉乾的手。「雷修路，你要吃一點嗎？」他問道。

有了食物作媒介，小狼果然不再直接排斥傑諾伊，他探出鼻子嗅了嗅那條肉乾，露出疑惑的神色。

啊，因為是人類的食物，所以不習慣吧......。

正當傑諾伊這麼想時，小狼竟然鼓起勇氣朝著肉乾咬了下去。

機會來了！

傑諾伊迅速地收回拿著食物的手，沒有咬到肉乾的小狼，看著就要到嘴裡的食物竟然沒有吃到，眼睛露出野獸飢餓的目光，再次朝肉乾撲去。

就這樣他們你一來我一往，重複這些動作，就好像在遊戲一般。傑諾伊很高興自己的想法有派上用場，剛才他腦中想起某一本書上好像有寫到，幼狼是很喜歡爭食的，既是在玩樂也是在測試自己的實力，這個習慣到長大也不會一時改掉。傑諾伊這才想試試自己有沒有辦法也和小狼這樣玩。

現在，看著眼前像是一隻小猛獸般的小狼，傑諾伊知道牠已被激起玩心和獸性，自己的伎倆總算成功了一回。

他們就這樣玩了一下午，途中被小狼吃掉了好幾條肉乾，傑諾伊和小狼才終於稍微覺得有點累了。

傑諾伊坐在草地上，享受著徐徐吹來的微風，看向一旁正使勁撕咬著肉乾的小狼，不禁一股喜悅湧上心頭。

「謝謝你陪我玩，雷修路。」傑諾伊帶著滿足的笑意說道，「明天.....也能一起玩就好了。」

就這樣，小狼和傑諾伊的這一天，在愉快的氣氛下道別了，傑諾伊在確定小狼會在天黑後自己回到洞穴。就放心地回家了。

到了家門口前，傑諾伊注意到屋子裡的燈已經亮了。他一推開門，果然，他的父親巴力昂回來了。

「爸爸。」傑諾伊打了招呼。

「傑諾伊。你最近好像都不在家啊？」他的父親個頭高大，加上聲音低沉沙啞隱隱帶著一股戾氣，身上也有幾處明顯的疤痕。第一眼看到很容易讓人望而生畏。但是傑諾伊從小看到大，倒是不會這麼覺得，因為在他的印象裡，這就是他的父親。

「是啊，我去森林裡玩。」

「別老是做些無聊事，有空多去練練槍。」

「…...。」

「怎麼不回答？」

「我......。」傑諾伊欲言又止。

「你這小子......。」巴力昂抬頭走到傑諾伊面前，皺著眉看著他道，「為什麽不學？你遲早都要成為獵人！」

巴力昂希望傑諾伊繼承他的工作，當個出色的獵人。可是他的兒子從小就沒有對這方面產生興趣，甚至極其愛護動物，這樣如何能當個獵者！

巴力昂恨鐵不成鋼的看著眼前的兒子。

「爸爸......我真的學不會，也不想當獵人。」傑諾伊垂下眼眸說道。

巴力昂眉角一抽，憤恨的道：「為什麼！我們生活在這個森林，除了當個獵人之外，還有什麼別的方法可以生存！你怎麼就是不懂！」

傑諾伊抬起頭，溫和卻堅定的說：「一定還有其他辦法的，爸爸。」

「哼，別的辦法？你倒是說說看啊。」

「我也不知道。但是就算少了皮毛的收入，不能去山下買補品，我也可以只在山上生活，冷的時候就去砍柴火，餓了的話可以去河邊抓魚、還有森林的樹果......。」傑諾伊還沒說完，就被巴力昂給打斷。

「哈！天真！太天真了。」巴力昂毫不留情的嘲笑他，「你真以為這樣就能活下去？你真的是什麼都不懂的小鬼！」

傑諾伊垂下頭，卻不怎麼悲傷，像是早知道父親會這樣說。類似的爭執其實以前就發生過好幾次。

最後巴力昂惡狠狠地朝傑諾伊啐了一口氣，就轉頭去做自己的事了。傑諾伊也重重地嘆了一口氣，不去多想什麼，因為他知道很難一時改變父親的想法，但是他不會放棄，只要好好的和巴力昂溝通，相信有一天，父親會理解他的想法的。

兩人回到各自的床，帶著各自不同的心事，在同一間木屋裡一起睡著了。

隔天，傑諾伊起了個大早，為了小狼，不知不覺中也調整了他的作息。現在的時間他的父親還沒有醒來，傑諾伊放輕腳步走到廚房，像昨天一樣為小狼準備伙食。

在這段期間，他也順便準備了他的父親和他自己的，等一切都弄好後。給小狼的粥也已經煮好了。

「傑諾伊，怎麼起得這麼早？」巴力昂這時候也已經醒了，他看著比平常更早起的兒子，疑惑的問到。

「呃......沒什麼，只是我想早點起來。」傑諾伊當然不可能說出真相，但他也不會撒謊，只好慌張的隨便說個裡由。

「喔。」巴力昂也只是隨便問問，沒有再多問。他不是會在乎這種小事的人，他寧願把精力全放在工作上。

巴力昂和傑諾伊都吃過早飯後，巴力昂就出門去打獵了。而傑諾伊匆匆地收拾一下，也馬上跑到小狼所在的洞穴。

這種迫不及待想見誰一面的心情，傑諾伊從來沒有過，很新鮮、有著無法抑制的雀躍，傑諾伊並不討厭，這種感覺，就好像重獲新生，可能是被小狼身上源源不絕的活力感染了吧。

到了洞穴裡，傑諾伊一進去就看到小狼趴在毯子上打哈欠，看來是剛清醒。

「早安啊，小狼。來吃飯吧。」傑諾伊很高興自己能有個互道早安的對象。他的父親總是吃完早飯就匆匆出門了，以前母親還在世時，不會覺得寂寞，但現在，他好久沒有體會到這種感覺了，他覺得心底的空洞好像被一點點填滿。

傑諾伊把碗放在地上，小狼就撲上來吃了，那姿態，好像他撲的不是碗，而是什麼獵物般。

傑諾伊記取了昨天的教訓，沒有在小狼吃飯時靠近。最好的時機是等到小狼吃飽後，那時候是他心情最好也最沒有攻擊性的時候。

小狼吃的碗底朝天，看似滿足的舔舔嘴。傑諾伊慢慢地走上前，把一隻手伸到小狼的鼻子前，想看看他會有什麼反應。

但小狼在傑諾伊靠近的一瞬間，就飛也似地跑出洞穴。傑諾伊帕他跑丟，也急忙得衝出去。

幸好，小狼並沒有跑遠，只是和昨天一樣在草地上四處玩耍。傑諾伊鬆了一口氣，暗暗發誓從今以後不再隨意靠近小狼了，以免真的發生什麼意外。

傑諾伊也跟著坐到草地上，他望向蔚藍的天空，母親去世後，他有一段時間不是很喜歡待在家，裡面有太多和母親的回憶，只光讓他看到都會心如絞痛。

所以他跑出門，看著天空。他也不曉得為什麼要這麼做，可能是人類的下意識動作吧。抬頭，望著天空，希望在這浩瀚的天空裡，能找尋到一絲活下去的希望。

現在，他也是這麼做，可是，他覺得跟以前不同了。現在，他不是一個人望著虛無縹緲的天空，他不用再去找尋希望，因為，希望就在他的身邊。

傑諾伊閉上眼睛，覺得眼眶有些濕潤，不知是因為想起去世的母親，還是因為小狼就在自己身邊，他用力抹了抹臉，看向一旁的小狼。

小狼今天玩了一下，很快就累了，無精打采的趴在地上，傑諾伊好奇地靠過去一看。發現小狼熱的喘著舌頭，身體緊貼著地面冰涼的泥土，看來是被天氣熱得受不了了。

「今天天氣很熱呢......。」傑諾伊有點困擾的說著。狼不像人類有著流汗的方式散熱，身上又有更多的皮毛，自然對熱度會更敏感。

有什麼辦法能幫他降溫呢？傑諾伊思考著，突然，他靈機一動，想到了一個或許可行的辦法。

他拿起準備好的肉條，吸引著小狼跟著自己走。他們穿過樹林，來到不遠處的溪邊。

「你看，雷修路。是河水喔。」傑諾伊開心的說著，說到降溫，最好的辦法就是玩水，從小生長在山裡的傑諾伊，稍微想了一下後就想到了離這裡最近的河邊。

炎炎夏日，冰涼的河水在陽光的照耀下顯得清澈動人。傑諾伊走了過去，卻見小狼沒有跟上，他回頭一看。

小狼呆立在不遠處的地方，神色木訥，一點也不像平時威風凜凜的牠。

傑諾伊覺得很奇怪，心裡頭有不好的預感，這時，小狼突然像是看到了什麼恐怖的東西，驚恐的拔腿就跑，速度快得驚人。

「雷修路！」傑諾伊也連忙追上去。為什麼他會突然這樣？傑諾伊心底充滿疑惑，但眼看著小狼越跑越快，傑諾伊也顧不得思考這個問題，只能加快腳步追趕。

小狼身子還小，縱使跑的飛快，也不是無法追上。傑諾伊很快就趕到小狼身邊，但牠仍是一副害怕的樣子，傑諾伊心底感到越發的焦急，他不假思索地伸出手想制止小狼，卻忘記了動物在害怕的情況下，往往會激發出本身的攻擊潛能。

「啊！」傑諾伊吃通的叫了一聲，因為剛才將手伸過去時，他無意中被驚嚇狀態中的小狼咬到了。他坐倒在一旁，緊緊握著受傷的那隻手，指縫中還溢出鮮紅的血液。

小狼好像也被突如其來的狀況驚呆了，他停下腳步看著傑諾伊。

傑諾伊至此時才有點明白，為什麼小狼會如此反常。恐怕是因為自己把他帶來溪邊，傑諾伊想起自己發現小狼的那個夜晚，也正好是在河邊，那時的牠，看起來奄奄一息，十分痛苦。

小狼很有可能是經歷過了一段被河水沖走的可怕滋味，非常幸運才活了下來被傑諾伊找到。

也難怪他會怕水了，傑諾伊心想，生物在遭到劇烈創傷後，腦中常會留下對該事物強烈的恐懼，可能很久都消除不掉。
這時小狼嘴裡發出輕聲的嗚咽，眼裡好像帶著一絲愧疚，慢慢的靠近傑諾伊。

傑諾伊訝異地瞪大雙眼，他從未想過小狼會這樣。就好像一個做錯事的孩子，害怕被發現的大人責罵。

牠慢慢來到傑諾伊身旁，嘴裡的輕哼也隨著距離的接近逐漸加大，傑諾伊看著這樣的小狼，不禁覺得自己一直以來都誤會了，小狼再怎麼強大，現在，也終究只是一隻小狼而已，或許不如自己想的那樣堅強，牠會害怕、會恐懼，就像任何一個孩子，一個年幼的生命。

傑諾伊抬起手，小狼害怕的往後退了幾步，但他還是把手放在了小狼的頭上。

「沒事的。」傑諾伊用著比平時更溫柔的語氣說道，「不會有事的，不用怕。」

小狼沒有反抗，抬起頭，正好與傑諾伊四目相對。傑諾伊發現小狼眼中流轉的東西與平時不同，少了一份堅強，多了一絲脆弱；少了一份驕傲，多了一絲歉意。

「別擔心，這不是你的錯，是我不曉得你會害怕水......」傑諾伊緩緩撫摸著小狼的頭，早些日子，傑諾伊肯定無法想像有這樣的一天，但是現在，他不再只是看到了那個表面上堅強的小狼了，他看到了那面具下的脆弱，看到了真實的小狼，也不過還是個孩子。

「對不起......，是我的錯。」若不是我帶你來溪邊，你也不會那麼害怕，「讓你想起不好的回憶，對不起，雷修路。」

小狼再次抬起頭看著傑諾伊，傑諾伊也看著他，目光中多了一點之前所沒有的疼愛。如果在這世上你沒有了依靠，我願意陪著你，直到你不需要我的那天為止。

小狼好像接收到了傑諾伊目光中的溫柔，不再像之前排斥傑諾伊，眼中退去了一點偽裝起的堅強。牠低下頭，舔起了傑諾伊被牠咬到的傷口。

「謝謝你，雷修路。」傑諾伊忽略了從手上傳來的陣陣疼痛，微笑著說道。

之後，傑諾伊起身送小狼回到洞穴，將牠安置好後，便回到家裡療傷了。

----------


## 貓尾

03

在那以後，日子趨漸平緩，小狼一天天的長大，傑諾伊也從一而終認真地照顧牠，但是與小狼長得飛快的身體相反的是，他對傑諾伊的態度也仍然是從一而終的冷漠。

季節從炎熱的夏天轉變為涼爽的秋天，剛與小狼相遇的那一天仿若昨日，時間真的一點一點不知不覺地流逝的很快。

現在傑諾伊也再也不用為他準備粥，雷修路已經能吃固體食物了。隨著身子長大，雷修路的活力和以前相比只有更多沒有更少，玩著玩著跑到遠離草地的其他地方也是常有的是，而傑諾伊每次都緊跟著雷修路的身影，深怕他迷路或遇到意外。

長大的不只雷修路，傑諾伊正值發育期，比起夏初時，也長高了一點點。而他的父親，也一天比一天更嚴格的要求傑諾伊練習使用槍。

傑諾伊有時真的覺得時間不夠用，就像現在，今早為了趕緊給小狼送飯，他根本還沒像往常一樣整理家裡，這本是他的工作，要是父親回來之前還沒打理好，可是會有處罰的。

「雷修路，我先走了，下午我還會來的。」傑諾伊心裡忐忑，只好先暫別小狼，回家一趟再過來。希望不要出什麼事才好。

傑諾伊回頭看了一眼雷修路，他仍趴在草地上，應該是不會有事的，傑諾伊這麼想後，立刻往回家的路上跑去了。

回到家後，傑諾伊迅速地把昨天沒有完成的家事做完，把東西收拾收拾，正好看到擺在一旁的槍，那是父親為了讓自己練習所準備的，他走上前，手拿起其中一把，槍枝冰冷的溫度透過手心傳到心底，傑諾伊閉上眼睛嘆了手氣，把槍放下，轉身去做自己的事了。

全部完成後，時間也將近中午了。傑諾伊趕緊跑回草地上。

氣喘呼呼的他到了，回到他臨走時雷修路呆的位置，一看，竟然沒有看到雷修路！

別、別緊張，可能只是回洞穴，或者在其他地方。傑諾伊這麼安慰自己，他又到了洞穴、找遍了草地，卻都沒有看見雷修路，傑諾伊這下可就真有點緊張了。

雷修路到底跑哪去了？傑諾伊又再次四處找找了，發現了草地上有一點奇怪的痕跡，仔細一看，是小狼的爪印。

平時小狼走路都不會留下腳印，除非他用力地跳躍或跑步。雷修路的消失，可能跟這跟有關，心裡面的擔憂竟然成真了。

雷修路很可能遇到了什麼，讓他離開這片草地。傑諾伊心下懊悔自己離開也沒有用了，他也走進森林，尋找雷修路。

這片森林是傑諾伊從小生長的地方，對各個地形可說是瞭若執掌，但對雷修路可就不同了，縱使他有優秀的嗅覺，也很可能因為不熟悉而迷路，更何況雷修路很少去草原以外的地方。

傑諾伊憑著自己的經驗到幾個可能的地方找了找，都沒有找到，心中很是焦慮，雷修路，你到底在哪裡？

傑諾伊知道現在小狼已經長大了，他卻還是把它當成當初那個需要人照顧、無依無靠的小狼，或許他根本不需要了，或許......他再也不回來了。

傑諾伊心急之下跑了好長一段路，心臟大力地跳著，好像快從嗓子裡跳出來。他停下來讓自己休息喘口氣。

不、不會的，現在先別想多餘的事。傑諾伊甩甩腦袋，試圖讓自己冷靜下來，現在最重要的是找到雷修路，他一遍又一變這麼告訴自己。

他從西邊跑到東邊，又從北邊跑到南邊，盡自己的腳程所能去的最大距離努力找著，希望能幸運的碰到雷修路，但是在這廣大的森林，要剛好遇見簡直像是大海撈針。

但是傑諾伊也沒有放棄，即使他的雙腳傳來微微的疼痛，告訴他已經是自己的極限了，他仍沒有放棄，也絕對不能放棄，傑諾伊告訴自己。

時間從中午找到現在，已經快要下午了，還是沒有一點線索，再這樣下去就要天黑了，傑諾伊心裡又重新焦慮起來。

這時，突然從遠處傳來一聲老鷹的叫聲，傑諾伊抬頭一看，就見一隻老鷹飛到上空，然後又急衝而下，可能是要捕捉什麼獵物。

傑諾伊出神地看著老鷹英姿颯爽的俯衝而下，接著傳來了一聲，動物疼痛的嚎叫。

傑諾伊聽到這聲音，頓時猶如如雷貫耳，驚訝得不得了，因為那聲音，正是自己再熟悉不過的雷修路的聲音啊！

傑諾伊思考停滯了一秒，才意識到大事不好。他用盡自己最快的速度跑到剛才老鷹所在的位置。

然後他從遠處隱約地看見雷修路趴在地上，地上有著些許血跡，而剛才發動過攻勢的老鷹，好像嫌一次不夠，又想在攻擊一次。

沒有人比傑諾伊清楚老鷹的喙有多麽銳利，因為他曾看見父親被攻擊過，傷疤到現在還留著。

「雷修路！！」傑諾伊拚命地大喊。

在遠處聽到這聲音的雷修路，好像一瞬間又充滿了力量，他撐起身子，對著上方準備攻擊自己的老鷹，弓起背、使勁一跳，竟然迎上前與他對戰。

狼與猛禽的交鬥發生在電光石火之間，快得讓人看不清。

等到傑諾伊趕至雷修路身邊後，就看到幾乎奄奄一息的雷修路倒在地上。

「雷修路！你沒事吧？」傑諾伊急的眼淚都快掉出來了，他伸出手顫抖地摸了摸雷修路。「你跑到哪裡去了？我很擔心你。」

但雷修路非但沒有沒有生氣，也沒有疲累，反而像是欣慰似的，抬起頭看著傑諾伊。

就好像一個走失的孩子終於找到了父母，終於回到了自己的歸屬。

傑諾伊檢查了雷修路的傷口，除了額頭上被老鷹抓傷外，後腳跟也被啄傷了。血還沒有止住，正微微地向外流著。

「你流血了！我們快點回去吧，還能走嗎？」傑諾伊急切地問道，心裡透出滿滿的不捨。

雷修路好像聽懂了傑諾伊的話，搖搖擺擺地想站起來。傑諾伊上前扶著他，卻被他抗拒了。

就算是受傷，也不想要人纏浮，傑諾伊有點懂了雷修路的心思。只好小心翼翼地跟在他旁邊，一步一步帶著牠走回洞穴。

為什麼雷修路會離開草原，傑諾伊在回程的路上猜測可能是遇到了老鷹，便想去追逐，跑著跑著就迷路了。至於會被老鷹攻擊，像雷修路這種體型不太可能是因為老鷹想補食，有可能是去招惹到老鷹，進了他的領域地盤。
「雷修路，你等等我。」到了洞穴前，傑諾伊讓雷修路在這裡等他，自己回去拿藥膏。

他很快回來幫雷修路上藥，傑諾伊先用清水清理傷口，再拿藥膏抹上，整個過程平靜異常，異常到傑諾伊覺得疑惑，怎麼雷修路今天這麼乖呢？
傑諾伊首先處理雷修路後腳的傷口，好了之後用繃帶包紮。沒想到雷修路也會有受這樣重傷的時候，傑諾伊有點自責，他無論如何都不希望小狼受傷，哪怕只是一點點。

之後換處理額頭的傷口，傑諾伊手指沾著藥膏輕輕在傷口上擦拭，他有一點緊張，因為現在很靠近雷修路的嘴巴，要是一個不小心，不知道會不會因為想反抗而攻擊呢？

但是沒有，雷修路今天真的很溫馴，傑諾伊慢慢地不再緊張，這時他才發現雷修路的眼神，與平時不同了。就像退去了表面的冰上冷漠，第一次顯露出自己真實的心意。

其實他並不是什麼兇猛的野獸，不，應該說，雷修路就是野獸，但野獸也是動物，而動物，是有心的。雷修路知道傑諾伊一直以來的呵護照顧，知道傑諾伊待自己很好。可是他卻不會表達，因為種族的不同，還因為，人類是他最大的仇敵。

雷修路看得很清楚，知道的很清楚，他心如明鏡，不曾放下過一點仇恨，但他也看到了為自己做的一切，看他為自己焦慮不已，為自己每天準備食物，有好多好多，都是傑諾伊為自己做的，他能活下來都是因為有這個人幫忙。

他能活下來，也是因為這個人發現了他。

雷修路用手舔了舔傑諾伊的手。傑諾伊發覺自己不知何時流下了淚水，是因為雷修路願意放下前嫌嗎，還是因為終於找回了雷修路遲來的安心感呢。不知道，傑諾伊不知道，他也理不清自己心中的情緒，只覺得胸口好似有一股暖流，不斷的湧上。

雷修路頭一次對傑諾伊敞開心房，他用頭蹭了蹭傑諾伊沾著藥膏的手，就好像一隻幼獸普通的示好。

傑諾伊也溫柔的摸著雷修路。其實他真的很喜歡雷修路，喜歡他的眼神，喜歡他的驕傲，喜歡他的模樣，喜歡他仍有的稚氣。他希望能夠讓雷修路保有這一切，不去破壞、不去干涉，他不希望是他的主人，而是...

「雷修路，你願意當我的朋友嗎？」

而是朋友。不去馴服、不去支配，而是陪伴在他身邊，與他一同歡笑、一同悲傷，感受他的感受。

這才是傑諾伊希望與雷修路建立的平等的關係。

即使他們是不同的物種，依然可以建立起友誼，依然可以為學會為對方著想，了解彼此。

雷修路的耳朵抖了抖，像是聽懂了傑諾伊說的話。他的尾巴開心的左右搖擺，眼裡第一次對著傑諾伊露出笑意，他的嘴巴微張，舌頭稍稍吐出，原本下垂的嘴角往上彎，他笑了。

雷修路露出笑容，一個釋懷且愉快的笑容。

傑諾伊看著雷修路這副可愛的模樣，也忍不住笑了，笑得開懷。

高掛天際的上弦月，散發出柔和光芒，靜靜地照耀大地，彎彎的樣子，也好似一個笑容。

.


隔天，傑諾伊也來到草原，他像往常一樣為雷修路帶食物，然後坐在草地上。但是今天，雷修路並沒有自己跑去玩，而是坐在傑諾伊的旁邊。

傑諾伊心跳莫名加快，這是雷修路第一次願意親近自己，實在讓他有點受寵若驚。但是他很快平復自己的心情，不想讓雷修路覺得奇怪。

「雷修路……今、今天天氣真好。」傑諾伊為了平穩下來，隨口找了個話題說說，他覺得已經很努力控制語調了，可還是不經意的有些顫抖。

雷修路聽到後，真的回頭看了他，兩對琥珀色的大眼看著傑諾伊，而後竟然頗有靈性的歪了歪頭，好像真的再回應他。

傑諾伊噗呲一聲笑了出來，這一笑將他心底的緊張也一併去除了。真是的，我何必要那麼緊張呢，傑諾伊搖了搖頭心想。

一直以來習慣了雷修路的冷漠，所以他稍有表示就可以讓自己訝異上幾天，可是往後這樣的訝異還會一直出現，難道要一直不知所措嗎。傑諾伊檢討了一下自己，保持平常心和雷修路相處就好，這是眼下自己能想到最好的辦法了。

「抱歉，沒事的。雷修路。」傑諾伊這次真的重整了心情，笑著和雷修路說。

雷修路看著傑諾伊一系列的調適，搖了搖尾巴，好像在說別介意。

「呵呵，我們來玩吧！」傑諾伊從口袋裡拿出肉乾，卻沒有要給雷修路的樣子，反而站起身來，眼睛露出興致勃勃的光芒。雷修路好像看懂了傑諾伊的意思，也立刻從草地上跳起來，前腳趴在地上、後臀翹得高高的，一副準備遊戲的姿態。

這是傑諾伊在上個季節和雷修路一起玩過的，傑諾伊一直很想再跟他一起玩一次，可惜雷修路從那次之後卻再也沒有理睬他。

但是現在，不一樣了。

雷修路咬著傑諾伊手中的食物，大力地向後拉，尾巴還時不時會搖擺，像是真的覺得開心似的。傑諾伊看著眼前的雷修路，不禁將他的身影與以前的小狼重疊，好像又回到了他們初相遇時的時光。

那時他還不叫雷修路，傑諾伊還沒有給他取名字。

但是現在，真的不一樣了。

眼前的小狼叫做雷修路，是他唯一的朋友——雷修路。

傑諾伊就這樣和雷修路玩了一天，玩到中途時肉乾早就被雷修路吃完了，因為傑諾伊不忍心讓雷修路輸，沒有使盡全力，所以才那麼快就被吃光，但是後來他發現，就算自己用盡全力也未必會贏雷修路，而且有時候雷修路輸了，他反而會激起更大的鬥志，下一次一定會使出更大的力氣。傑諾伊擔心雷修路輸了會難過看來是很多餘的了。

傑諾伊仰躺在草地上，雙手撐在後腦勺上，任憑微風吹撫著臉龐，髮絲隨著風搖擺騷弄著臉龐，雷修路坐在身旁，伸出舌頭哈哈地喘著氣，灰色的絨毛也隨著風舞動，就像草原上的一根根青草。

此情此景是傑諾伊夢中才會有的，或許自己現在正在做夢呢？傑諾伊心想，不過是夢還是現實，都無所謂了。

「雷修路，你想聽歌嗎？」

雷修路聽見傑諾伊的詢問，轉頭看向了他，冰藍色的眼瞳是一如既往的深邃，讓人感到距離，但卻很美。

傑諾伊輕輕唱起了歌謠，是一首帶著民族風格的歌曲，少年童稚而又純淨的歌聲飄散在風中，好像與風融為一體，隨著風飛往遠方。

雷修路，我想一直跟你在一起。

傑諾伊唱的是一首情歌，歌詞是唱給摯愛的戀人，希望能與他常相廝守。

我願意付出所有，換取有你在的每分每秒。

正好唱到這句歌詞，傑諾伊覺得與自己的心境頗為相似。雖然他們不是戀人，但是希望能在一起的心情，是一樣的。

歌聲隨著風飄盪，這其中蘊含怎樣的濃厚情感，也只有這無邊無際的天空才能知曉了吧。

經過了平凡但對傑諾伊而言實則特殊的一天後，他在往常的時間回到家，進門後，卻看到父親坐在桌邊，低著頭看樣子是在想什麼。

傑諾伊直覺不對勁，巴力昂很少會像這樣靜靜的想事情，他更喜歡想到什麼立即行動，像現在這樣很不符合他的習慣。

「爸...我回來了。」傑諾伊小聲地開口說話。

「哦。你回來啦......。」巴力昂起身離開桌面，走到自己的獵槍前，「快去準備晚飯。」

「好。」

傑諾伊到廚房去熱一下今天的晚餐，拿到餐桌上和巴力昂一起吃。巴力昂吃東西的速度很快，三兩下就把碗裡的食物吃完，傑諾伊的食量不多，碗裡總是只有一點食物，但是也夠他飽餐一頓了。

「傑諾伊，你最近都在做什麼？」巴力昂邊嚼著食物邊問。

「和平常一樣，到森林裡玩啊。」

「森林裡是有什麼這麼好玩？」

「一切都很好玩。」傑諾伊回答，「仔細觀察，就能發現其中樂趣。」

巴力昂對這個回答嗤之以鼻，「我早說過了，有空就多練槍！明天我要驗收你的成果，聽到沒有？」

傑諾伊停下吃飯的動作，微微低著頭。

「別跟我說你那套大道理！現在我們已經越來越打不到獵物了！以後我要你來幫忙。」巴力昂微帶憤恨的說，縱使他以前如何優秀，也經不起時間的摧殘，他老了，體力不如從前，他生氣的原因一半是對兒子的不上進，一半是對時間的無奈。

「…那不是因為、已經獵的太多了嗎。」傑諾伊突然冒出這句話，他並沒有想反駁巴力昂，只是把內心的想法說出來。最近的山裡不像從前聽得到眾多鳥鳴，走過森林時也不像從前可以看到許多生物，現在的山裡變得單一，無趣，已經不復以往。

巴力昂的青筋跳了一下，他握著手中的叉子，拳頭用力地敲了桌子，「你胡說什麼！早跟你說過了，不這樣做我們根本活不下去，你以為只有我們捕獵嗎，世界上到處都有人在獵，還不僅只用槍，他們用藥、用火、用你想不到的方法。搞的皮毛的價格都下降了，你知不知道！」巴力昂生氣地大吼。

傑諾伊只是沈默著聽，既不反駁也不認同。

「要想贏過他們賺更多錢，就只能去抓更稀有的、更罕見的。知道了的話就好好去磨練你的槍術！」

「不行啊…爸爸。有些動物已經快從森林裡看不到了，你若是還去傷害他們，就再也沒法打獵到了。讓他們休息一段時間，至少...先度過今年吧？」傑諾伊求情。

「別跟我廢話！他們的命值多少錢？我若不獵，還把獵物留給別人不成？哼！」巴力昂用力地起身，撞的桌子狠狠震了一下，頭也不回的走了。只剩下傑諾伊一個人吃飯，明明是有兩個人的屋子，傑諾伊卻經常一個人坐在餐桌上，這是為什麼呢？

是因為他和巴力昂始終處不好嗎？是因為自己太執著嗎？我給父親添了麻煩嗎......？傑諾伊沮喪的想。其實他並不想這樣，可是他覺得更不可能妥協、照著巴力昂的話去做，他永遠不可能傷害動物，因為那是他的朋友。

既然彼此都有各自不願退讓的意志，也只好分道揚鑣了。傑諾伊和他的父親，今夜在屋子裡，沒有對彼此再多說一句話。

隔天一早，巴力昂果然如實的驗收傑諾伊練習槍術的成果，但事實是傑諾伊根本就沒有練，巴力昂在一旁看著傑諾伊笨受笨腳拿槍的樣子就隱約努火中燒了，更別提射擊技術了，打的子彈都不知道飛哪裡去。

「你今天給我在這裡練到會為止！」巴力昂理所當然地破口大罵了一頓，最後留下了這句話，就氣沖沖地離開了。

傑諾伊只好硬著頭皮做著他不擅長的事，好不容易練得有點起色了，時間卻也已經不早了，傑諾伊趁巴力昂不注意的時候，偷溜出去找雷修路，還不忘帶著準備好給他的食物。

傑諾伊一路上跑得很急，等到了快要洞穴時早已氣喘呼呼，傑諾伊先在一段距離外停了下來，讓呼吸平穩下來。

他不受控制地喘著氣，稍稍抬起頭卻發現前方有個生物朝他的方向奔來，他停下喘氣，以為是狐狸或權，但是定睛一看，那不是狐狸或權、也不是其他生物，竟然是雷修路。

他正往傑諾伊跑來，舌頭伸出嘴外散熱，好似一個笑容。

「雷修路！」傑諾伊驚訝的喊，「你怎麼來了？」

雷修路快要跑到傑諾伊面前時，一瞬間跳躍而起，一把撲向傑諾伊懷裡，把他撞倒在地，舔舐著他的臉龐。

「哈哈、好癢。」傑諾伊也伸出雙手，環著雷修路的脖子，你是來找我的嗎？傑諾伊這樣想著，心底不住地升起一股暖意，前不久他從沒在雷修路身上感受過這種情緒，那是喜悅、是一種無法言說的感動。

「讓你擔心了，對不起。」傑諾伊躺在地上，摸摸雷修路的頭，雷修路好像一個擔驚受怕的孩子，依偎在傑諾伊的頸窩。現在的時間已經過去中午一些了，傑諾伊很少這麼晚來，以前就算這麼晚，也不見雷修路有什麼反應，但現在，雷修路肯把他的情緒與傑諾伊分享，不管是難過、失望、快樂，都不會再隱瞞，他不再是那個獨自忍受著一切的小狼，漸漸地、他一點一點向傑諾伊敞開心房。

傑諾伊緊緊抱著雷修路，幾乎能透過身體感受到他的心跳，就像當初遇見他的那個夜晚，如果心跳可以是旋律，那麼那時的雷修路是一段孤寂的旋律，但現在，則是一段溫暖的旋律，緩緩跳動著，流向他身體的每一處。

太好了，傑諾伊心想，真的太好了......雷修路。

能夠像現在共享這一刻，能夠與你一同生活在一起，能夠感受著你的情緒，若是幸福擁有實體，那麽一定就是這一刻了吧。

傑諾伊看著雷修路的眼睛，似是深不見底的大海、又像是一望無際的天空，明明那樣深沈，卻又讓人充滿希望。

傑諾伊在看著雷修路，尤其是他的眼睛時，總會想起最初他看到雷修路的一瞬間震撼、心動，從那時起，他的眼睛就無法從雷修路身上挪開，不論何時、不論閉著眼還是張著眼，眼前都好像有一抹即使幼小卻依然挺直背脊、桀驁不馴的灰色身影。

不只烙印在他眼間，也烙印在了他的心尖。

看著雷修路的眼睛，不管什麼時候，他都能想起當初的驚鴻一瞥，所帶來的那一瞬間的悸動。

傑諾伊彎起嘴角，笑容是最常在他臉上出現的表情，可是只有這一次、這一刻，笑容的意義已不足以詮釋他的心情。

傑諾伊輕輕按著雷修路的脖子，將自己的額頭與雷修路相抵，他閉上眼睛，將全部的感情化為內心最堅定的誓言。

我會永遠守護你。你是我最好的朋友。

傑諾伊在心裡默念著這一句話，一字一句都深刻的記在心裡，刻印在靈魂上，永遠不忘。

片刻後，傑諾伊輕輕地鬆開手，雷修路好像也感覺得出傑諾伊所想，剛才並沒有掙脫出傑諾伊的懷抱，很配合的與他相抵額頭。

傑諾伊深深地看著雷修路，而後露出了溫暖的笑容，「雷修路，我們去玩吧？」

雷修路抖了抖尖耳，開心的咆哮了一聲，但是傑諾伊卻立刻捂著他的嘴巴，緊張地四處看看，雷修路莫名的看著傑諾伊，不懂他為何要這麼做。

「抱歉......雷修路。但是我怕被爸爸聽見，你還是不要出聲比較好。」傑諾伊放開了手，語帶歉意的說著。他也不希望限制雷修路，可是他更難以想像被父親發現的後果，無論如何都不希望有那一天到來。

雷修路眨眨眼，像是聽懂了傑諾伊的意思，也就不再出聲，跑往草原的方向。

少年和狼愉快愜意地躺在草原上，感受著吹撫過的微風， 感受著太陽溫煦的照耀，感受樹木清晰的氣味，感受著落葉掃過他們的臉龐，感受著彼此的溫暖。

他們就這樣，一起度過了愉快的夏天。

----------


## 貓尾

04


秋風瑟瑟，樹木的葉子從翠綠轉變為暖紅，一陣風吹過，便會掉下幾片紅如烈火的葉子。

從那之後起，轉眼間已是秋天，雷修路又長大了幾分，傑諾伊也一樣，雖然不如雷修路那樣明顯。他們的感情隨著日子一天天越來越緊密，或許是彼此的生活當中只有這麼一個唯一的朋友，才顯得更形影不離吧。

「雷修路，我先走了。」夕陽的餘暉灑落於草原上，傑諾伊和雷修路道別，準備回家。

他抱了抱雷修路，又依依不捨地看了他幾眼，這才轉身離開，但是雷修路卻咬著他的衣角，阻止他離去。

「啊，雷修路......。」傑諾伊回過頭，就看見了雷修路的眼睛，冰藍色的眼眸與夕陽的紅相反，兩者相映照出了一種獨特的光彩，比雨過天晴的彩虹更加變幻莫測，美不勝收。

現在，這雙美麗的眼裡卻透露出了不捨與不解，牠不希望跟傑諾伊道別，也不明白為什麼傑諾伊一定要離開。

傑諾伊感到一陣揪心，他彎下腰，與雷修路平視。「雷修路，我不得不走......我必須回家，爸爸在等我。」

傑諾伊說到「家」這個字時，看著眼前的雷修路，突然驚覺，家......是啊，雷修路他並沒有家，所以他才不希望我離開，因為很寂寞吧......。

雷修路看到傑諾伊又留下來了，開心的搖了搖尾巴。

傑諾伊的眼裡映著雷修路快樂的樣子，卻覺得心痛，「雷修路，對不起......。」

聽到傑諾伊傷心的話語，雷修路好像懂了傑諾伊不能留下，牠失望地垂下了尾巴。

「我明天一定會來，好嗎？」傑諾伊伸出手摸了摸雷修路的臉頰，雷修路也乖巧的舔了舔他的手，回到自己的洞穴去了。

傑諾伊回到家中，聽到一陣鐵器敲打的聲音，這是父親巴力昂正在修理槍枝時才會有的聲音。

「我回來了。」傑諾伊打了招呼，但是卻被更大的鐵器聲掩蓋過。

傑諾伊也不在意，轉身到廚房做飯，這時外面吵雜的噪音停止了，巴力昂走到廚房裡，對著傑諾伊說：「你過來一下。」

「可是，我還沒做好.....。」傑諾伊猶豫地放下鍋子。

「沒關係。過來。」巴力昂冷冷的說。

傑諾伊聞言，也只好跟著過去，現在聽到巴力昂主動找他，心裡就有股不好的預感，傑諾伊壓下頭皮發麻的恐懼，亦步亦趨跟在巴力昂身後。

巴力昂來到剛才修理的獵槍前，拿起其中一把，「傑諾伊，以後這個槍就是你的了，拿著！」

傑諾伊害怕的看著巴力昂，希望他收回手中的槍，可是巴力昂只是冰冷的看著他，傑諾伊只好顫抖著把槍接下。

「很好！以後每天跟它好好相處，過不久你一定會進步。」

「爸爸......我...。」傑諾伊從口中艱難地吐出一點話語，他只想央求父親的理解，他不想當個獵人。

巴力昂憤怒地咬著牙，他不用想也知道傑諾伊想說什麼，反正一定是違背他意願的事。

「以後你有了槍，你就是個獵人！」巴力昂不容置喙、斬釘鐵釘的說道，「你要堅強起來，在這個家裡，容不得你選擇！傑諾伊，你已經不是小孩子了，不要異想天開，生存沒有你想的那麼容易！」

傑諾伊習慣性地低下頭，他知道父親是為了他好，「可是......為什麼......」傑諾伊斷斷續續地說，「為什麼......你就不能也聽聽我說的話呢！」

傑諾伊說到最後一個字時已經藏不住哽噎，聲音微微顫抖著。

「我知道生存不易，我知道你是為我好，可是你有沒有想過，我到底適不適合？」傑諾伊一邊啜泣一邊說道，他已經忍不住心裡多年來的委屈，此刻因為接過了這把槍終於爆發。

巴力昂沒有想到會迎來傑諾伊這麼大的情緒反彈，他的兒子一向是很乖巧省心的，這是他的優點，可同時也是他的缺點，巴力昂有時候總覺得他太軟弱了，無法保護自己，所以才總是嚴厲地對待他，希望他能變得堅強。

可是這麼多年下來，傑諾伊卻一點也沒有改變，難道是自己的方式真的不適合他嗎？難道自己想讓兒子變得堅強，有什麼錯嗎？

巴力昂看著眼前的傑諾伊，只覺得一陣怒火攻心，他憤怒地抬起手，狠狠地捶向了身旁的牆壁，好像整座木屋一瞬間都稍稍動搖。

「沒用！你這傢伙怎麼這麼沒用！就算你不適合，你也沒得選擇！我的爸爸、你的爺爺，也都是這樣活過來的，我們人生活在這山裡，從來都只知道這種活法，傑諾伊，你以為你能例外嗎？」

傑諾伊聽到這話，心裏彷彿被一種巨大的絕望籠罩，幾乎令他喘不過氣來，他為了維持著最後一絲堅持與希望，為了驅散這烏雲般的絕望，他骨氣勇氣，不知道從哪裡生出力氣，就像是為了說服自己般、就像是在深淵中拼死抓住那蜘蛛絲——他開口，說了：「我、我可以......。」

接著一陣巨大的疼痛自身上傳來，巴力昂聽了這話，這次終於沒忍住把拳頭往牆上敲，而是直接打在傑諾伊身上。

傑諾伊半跪在地板，右手按著左肩被打的傷口。他依然低垂著頭，瀏海蓋住眼睛，雖然被打了，但是傑諾伊依然不後悔有說出口。

巴力昂居高臨下的瞪著他，眼裡氣得好像能噴出火來，他緊握著雙拳，握的死緊，但還是無法克制全身止不住微微的顫抖。

「好，好！你這個逆子，遲早有一天你會為你的愚蠢付出代價！」

巴力昂幾乎是咆哮著說完，接著用力的轉過身，像是不想再看到傑諾伊，很快從他的面前離開了。

傑諾伊沒有擦去臉上的淚，他愣愣的看著眼前的槍，這把槍比起一般的獵槍要小上一些，拿起來的重量也沒有一般的獵槍那麼重。這一定是巴力昂特地做給他的。

他肯為了自己耗費心思重新做一把槍，為什麼就不肯聽聽自己內心的想法？

或許是因為那就是他父親的性格，或許是因為，他也從小就是那樣長大的，就像巴力昂說的，他的爸爸、爺爺、每個人都是獵人，他不懂另一種生活方式。

傑諾伊抹乾淚水，拾起地上的槍枝，放在自己床邊的櫃子上，他的櫃子上除了有一坐檯燈外，其餘就是書，放在最上面的那本是那本名叫「樂園」的童書。

他想了想，覺得不能把槍和那本書放在一起，於是他把槍放在床底下，回到廚房去做原本正在做的事。

到了睡覺前，傑諾伊躺在床上閉上眼睛，卻沒有真的睡著，他的腦海裡不斷浮現出今天父親和他說過的話、他們今晚吵架的畫面，還有雷修路。突然，自己的身後出現一個人，他的手粗大而結實，上面佈滿了繭，那雙手將傑諾伊藏在床底下的槍拿出來，遞到他手上，而槍口所指的方向，竟然是雷修路。

他想鬆開手，意識卻如一層亂流，不受他控制，然後，子彈射出，正中雷修路的心臟，雷修路倒臥在血泊中，如同之前被父親獵殺的小狼般。

「不——！」傑諾伊尖叫，而後他猛的睜開眼睛。

原來剛才是在做夢。傑諾伊撫著自己的胸口，感受到心臟快速且大力地跳動。窗外陽光明媚，鳥兒清脆的聲音一如以往每個早晨，傑諾伊鬆了口氣，剛才的恐懼到現在依然沒有消逝，他感覺到自己微微冒出冷汗。

傑諾伊起身坐在床邊，深呼吸了幾下，自己的惡夢彷彿將白天所恐懼的事物化為實質，籠罩了他一夜，他沒來由地感到害怕。

傑諾伊稍稍抬頭，看到了放在檯燈旁的童書「樂園」，他拿起書緊緊的抱在懷裡，如同嬰兒依偎在母親懷中，傑諾伊將臉深埋在雙臂之中，無聲地哭泣著。

接下來的幾天，跟平常沒有什麼太大的不同，傑諾伊一如既往的整理家裡、去找雷修路，唯一的差別只有，巴力昂越來越緊盯著他練習獵槍。

每天早晨，總要擠出一點時間，本來做完事就可以去森林，現在卻多增加了「練槍」這一個工作，要不是巴力昂就站在旁邊看著自己，傑諾伊真想直接溜去森林找雷修路。

今天一早，傑諾伊也很快地做完家事和工作，跑去森林那片有著雷修路的草原，到了以後，傑諾伊到洞穴裡，看到雷修路一副迷迷糊糊剛睡醒的樣子，頓時心裡變得豁然開朗起來，他也不知道為什麼，好像看見雷修路就感到很開心。

有時候，有些生命的存在，不需要什麼特別，只需要他依然存在，就能給人很大的慰藉了。

「早安，雷修路。」傑諾伊笑著跟牠道了早，雷修路看到他的到來，也開心地跑過來，蹭了蹭他的膝蓋，尾巴止不住地搖晃著。傑諾伊走到草原上將今天的早飯拿給雷修路，雷修路在一旁很快的吃完了，抬起頭舔舔嘴角，來到傑諾伊身邊。

「吃飽了？」傑諾伊伸出手搔搔雷修路的下巴，「今天想玩什麼呢。」傑諾伊問。雷修路舒服的瞇起眼，從喉嚨輕輕發出滿足的聲音。

傑諾伊低聲地笑了幾聲，和雷修路或其他任何人相處的時候，傑諾伊總是希望能帶給別人快樂，至少不要因為自己的情緒而影響到他人，所以他總是微微的笑著，不讓人看出難過的情緒。就算現在還殘留著前幾日留下的陰影，他依然像往常一樣面對雷修路。

雷修路抬起頭看了看傑諾伊，又轉頭看向了森林，傑諾伊一瞬間就明白了他的意思。

「你想去森林嗎？」傑諾伊有點猶豫的說著，不曉得該不該帶雷修路去，因為有時巴力昂也會在這個林中打獵，要是遇上了......。傑諾伊簡直不敢想像這樣的後果。

不過最近這個森林已經沒有像巴力昂這樣的獵人中意的獵物了，想來遇到的機率不大，傑諾伊也就同意帶雷修路去森林散步。

「也好，就去走走吧。」

傑諾伊帶著雷修路漫步於森林中，一片片秋紅的葉子在他們身邊墜落，鋪成紅紅的地毯，雷修路踏著落下的葉子，眼睛閃閃發光的看著落葉，好像是第一次看見此種景色。

對於初次見到的事物，雷修路總是抱持著好奇的心情，看著這樣的雷修路，傑諾伊也感到很開心，自己有多久沒有這樣單純的快樂過了呢，好像自從已經對周遭的事物習以為常，好像自以為已經看透了這片森林，就忘了這樣初見時的心情。

像雷修路這樣第一次看到季節的轉變，像個初生的嬰兒一樣接觸這個世界，那麼一切就會有所不同了吧。

傑諾伊時不時會回頭看看雷修路，牠有時會停下來抬頭看看枝葉上唱著歌的鳥兒，有時會停下來看看土裡突然冒出的小蟲，有時會正好和傑諾伊四目交接，就會報以一個大大的微笑。

雖然狼和人長得不一樣，但傑諾伊就是知道，那是雷修路的笑容。或許是長久以來細心的觀察和相處，讓他了解雷修路每個舉止的含義。

傑諾伊也對雷修路報以一個溫暖的微笑，發自內心的。

走著走著不知不覺間森林又換了一個風貌，剛才是有許多高聳的樹木，現在這裡則四處長著開滿花朵和果實的矮小樹叢，雷修路一樣充滿好奇心的看著。

「雷修路，你知道嗎？這個果實很好吃喔。」傑諾伊隨手摘下了一個紅色樹果，遞給雷修路，也摘了一個往自己嘴裡送。

這個紅色小巧的果實意外的含有很多水分，一咬下去滿滿都是樹果的汁液，既好吃又能補充水分。

雷修路聞了聞傑諾伊手上的果實，不明白這是什麼，直到看見傑諾伊吃東西的樣子，才知道這是食物。

雷修路也嘗試著吃了一個，發現比起想像中要來得好吃，意猶未盡的舔舔嘴，朝著傑諾伊晃了晃尾巴，

「呵呵，好吃吧？」傑諾伊笑著問道，雷修路彷彿是為了回答他一般，跑到他旁邊的樹叢又咬下了一個來吃。

雷修路和傑諾伊在森林愉快的玩耍時，突然不遠的天邊傳來一陣響徹天際的雷鳴。

雷修路嚇了一跳，傑諾伊趕緊安撫牠，抬起頭看向天空，傑諾伊發現原本一覽無遺的晴空漸漸變的烏雲密佈。

「啊，下雨了。」傑諾伊伸出手便有一點一滴微小的雨水降下，「我們快回去吧！」

傑諾伊帶著雷修路從森林裡的近路回到洞穴，他只想著快一些回到洞穴，卻忘了這條小路比平常的山路更危險，沿途上雨勢越來越大，最後幾乎變成傾盆大雨，在經過一處佈滿岩石的碎石坡時，傑諾伊因地面太過濕滑，一個不小心沒有踩穩，就這麼跌了一跤。

若平時並非雨天，或許跌倒沒事，但現在岩石裡滲進雨水。讓本來就鬆動的石頭，更加容易崩塌。

「啊！」傑諾伊一時無法穩住重心，任由身體撲向地面，不料此處有個斜坡，他根本來不及反應，就連同石頭一起滾落。

糟糕！傑諾伊心裡暗叫一聲不妙，接著很快反應過來，他伸出雙手用力撲騰，就像隻不小心落水的小鳥，他將雙手用力拍向地面，不顧手掌被銳利的岩石割出一道道血痕。

傑諾伊的身子在斜坡終急墜而下，手掌的摩擦並沒能幫助他停下來，他痛得緊閉雙眼，但仍沒有放棄。

突然，傑諾伊感到下半身懸在空中，他睜開眼睛，發現腳底下不遠處有著因雨勢強大而變得湍急的河流，平時供森林萬物維生的水源，此刻卻像是猛獸一般想吞噬一切。

傑諾伊心裡打了個寒戰，他下意識的握緊手，卻從左肩傳來一陣劇痛，那是原本的舊傷還沒有好，又添增了新傷。他緊握著剛才命懸一線才抓到的樹枝，使勁地想將自己提上去。

可是傷口的疼痛使他的意志力無法集中，力不從心，傑諾伊緊咬著牙，感覺全身的力氣不斷從手中流逝，在疼痛與疲累雙重的打擊下，傑諾伊最終還是放開了樹枝。

掉進水裡的那剎那，刺骨的冰冷一瞬間包圍著他，傑諾伊感覺自己像是赤身走在雪地裡的旅人，湍急的水流將他衝往未知的前方。

我會死嗎......

傑諾伊這麼想著，他沒有掙扎、沒有反抗，身旁只有窒息感和冰冷的情況下，與世間外物隔絕，傑諾伊反倒有種沒來由的安心。

如果死亡是這樣，那倒也不壞。

傑諾伊平心靜氣想到，他緩緩閉上眼睛，享受在水中載浮載沉的感覺，意識逐漸朦朧，眼前漸漸變的黑暗。

突然，一束光照進傑諾伊的意識深沉，在那曙光的盡頭，有著一個灰色身影，傑諾伊猛地睜開眼，看到那個在他的腦海裡始終存在的身影，現在就在他眼前。

雷修路！

牠很快地游到傑諾伊身邊，咬住他的衣服後便拚命往上游，傑諾伊難以置信的看著雷修路。

傑諾伊沒有忘記雷修路是多麽害怕水，小時候帶他到水邊的事一直讓他很自責，從那之後就沒有帶雷修路來過河邊。

但現在雷修路卻咬著自己的衣服拚命的游動，傑諾伊感到有一股力道將自己拼命往上拉，在自己選擇放棄的時候，在自己因為對現實感到無奈而選擇死亡的時候，雷修路卻緊咬著他不鬆口，傑諾伊感覺自己不是在水中，而是從深淵中往上游，在前方的領路者，是雷修路。

傑諾伊用憋著最後一口氣的力量，開始在水裡掙扎，他的手劃過一道又一道水流，每一次都卯足全力、每一次都在與湍急的河水對抗，但他沒有放棄。

因為他不能輸，因為雷修路也沒有放棄他。

傑諾伊浮上水面深深吸了一口氣，空氣與雨水一併吸進了他的胸腔，讓傑諾伊不住的咳嗽起來，這時雷修路也浮了上來，傑諾伊一看見，立刻將他抱住游往岸邊。

所幸這裡的水深較淺，附近又正好有可以上去的岸邊，傑諾伊和雷修路一上岸就累得趴著動不了。

傑諾伊在地上轉頭看向雷修路，雷修路也正好看著他，他將抱著雷修路的那隻手又竄緊了一點。

「雷修路，謝謝你......。」

謝謝你將我從黑暗中，拯救了回來。

你就像書中所寫的那樣，是個英雄。

雷修路看著他，眼裡流露出失去的恐懼，他害怕傑諾伊消失，害怕他離開自己身邊。傑諾伊讀懂了他所想的，曾經的記憶讓他害怕水流，因為水將他與母親沖散了，他害怕這一次，又要被水沖走了自己無可替代的事物。

傑諾伊起身抱住微微顫抖的雷修路。對不起，因為我的軟弱，讓你這樣害怕，從今以後不會了，我會變得堅強，讓你不再受傷害。

雨不知何時停了，烏雲散去，重新變為潔白的雲朵，夕陽的橙紅像顏料灑滿天邊，將白雲染上一絲橘色的色彩。

雷修路緊緊靠在傑諾伊懷裡，害怕得瑟瑟發抖，但是傑諾伊慢慢的、有節奏的一次次輕撫他，讓他安心下來。

傑諾伊和雷修路渾身被水淋濕，樣子要多狼狽就有多狼狽，在經過了害怕與恐懼、以及游上岸的安全感後，看著對方被淋濕的樣子，放下心來的他們忍不住笑出聲。

「我們回家吧，雷修路。」

傑諾伊對著雷修路說到，夕陽的橘紅色光芒照耀著他的臉龐，令本來就溫暖的笑容更添一絲顏色，他帶著雷修路，回到那屬於他們的洞穴，屬於彼此的歸屬。

----------


## 貓尾

05

大地從金紅的地毯變成雪白一片，原先滿山遍野的橘色隨著時間過去，細小的雪花緩緩飄落，一點一滴的取代了原有的景色，將整個世界鋪上一層白色。

森林就是這麼神奇，每一個季節的景色都如此鮮明，讓人不知哪個才是它的真正面貌。

雷修路跳躍在草原上，現在的草原已不是原先翠綠的一片，而是一片如雲般的純白，雷修路還是第一次看到此種景象，牠雖然不知道為什麼，但是覺得很有趣，平常堅硬的土地竟然變的軟軟的，就好像真的踩在雲上一般。

傑諾伊站在一旁看著雷修路，也被牠的開心傳染，嘴角總是掛著一絲笑意，今年的冬天雪下得多了點，雷修路在不知不覺中又長大了一點，原本短短的絨毛為了抵禦冬天的寒冷，變得厚重而溫暖，使牠看起來又大上幾分，幾乎跟一頭成狼沒有區別。

這時，天邊飄下了漫漫白雪，看似每個都一樣的圓點，其實都有著不同的造型、紋路，宛如一朵朵盛開在空中的花，傑諾伊伸出手，飄落下來的雪便在他手中融化：「今天又下雪了。」

雷修路抬頭看著天空，不斷飄著的白雪從他面前降下，雷修路興奮地想要捉住它們，雪卻在碰到時便消失不見，雷修路驚訝極了。

「呵呵，你喜歡雪嗎？」傑諾伊笑著問道，看著拼命想抓住雪的雷修路，覺得很是可愛，雖然牠已經長大了。

傑諾伊想到一個好點子，他在手中將雪揉成一團做成雪球：「雷修路，雪還可以這樣玩喔！」

傑諾伊朝雷修路拋去雪球，雷修路一躍而起想要抓住，雪球卻在被牠碰到前先落到地板，雷修路圍在雪球消失的那塊地上，聞了聞，好奇它怎麼也不見了。

「這是雪球，雷修路，是用雪做的。」傑諾伊又將雪聚集到手中，往雷修路的方向拋出，「來玩吧！」
雷修路好像聽懂了傑諾伊的意思，開心的搖了搖尾巴，閃過朝他飛來的雪球，往傑諾伊身上撲去。

「哈哈，你贏了。」傑諾伊伸出手接住朝他撲過來的雷修路，身體卻無法承受雷修路的重量，往後倒在雪地上。現在雷修路已經大的他都抱不動了，傑諾伊摸了摸雷修路的腦袋，無聲地嘆了一口氣。

摸著雷修路溫暖且厚重的毛，另傑諾伊有種安心感，每當不安或煩惱的時候，他總會想著這樣絨毛的觸感，就能讓自己稍感慰藉。

雷修路真的已經長大了不少，趴在他身上時看起來就跟傑諾伊一樣大，他緩緩順著毛摸雷修路的背脊，雷修路好像感到很舒服似的瞇著眼趴在他身上。

雷修路的額頭上有一道淺淺的疤痕，那是他以前與鷹對峙時受的傷，傑諾伊疼惜的摸了摸他的疤，想到以往與雷修路相處的種種，那時有不安、有懊悔、有愧疚、還有心疼，雷修路對自己也十分冷漠，應該說是把自己封閉在象牙塔內，不願任何人靠近。

現在想來，那些往昔，如今都已是回憶，當時覺得無可解的問題、覺得沒希望的未來，也都已經是過去。

現在的他能夠擁抱雷修路，沒有什麼是比這更美好的未來了。

躺在雪地上面的時間一久，傑諾伊就感到後腦杓有點濕露，他知道是人的溫度融化了雪，傑諾伊趕緊起身坐起來拍一拍頭髮。

雷修路也起身搖著尾巴看著傑諾伊，傑諾伊看見雷修路的眼裡有與自己相同的滿足和快樂。

你是我最好的朋友。

傑諾伊心想，與雷修路相抵額頭，這幾乎已是他們的習慣動作了。是一種有足夠默契的兩個生命才有的親密。

時間不知不覺來到了傍晚，傑諾伊與雷修路道別回到家中。
今天巴力昂還沒有回來，但他做飯時還是做了兩人份的。冬天的森林比平時天暗得更快，傍晚過後沒多久，就迎來了星夜與月亮。

傑諾伊將屋裡的燈打開，坐在桌子上看書。看著看著興許是累了，竟不小心直接在桌上迷迷糊糊的睡著了。

突然，門「碰」的一聲被打開了，傑諾伊嚇得立刻醒過來。

「咳......！」巴力昂搖搖晃晃的走進屋裡，一進來就坐倒在地上，雙手緊按著自己的腳跟，神色看來不是很好。

「爸爸！」傑諾伊看到巴力昂的腳有一點血跡，一看就是受傷了，連忙把門關好扶他坐起來，小心翼翼地問：「沒事吧？」

「沒事！快去拿藥來！」巴力昂用著沙啞的聲音吼道，他越是難受越會表現出沒事的樣子，或許是一直以來生活在深林裡鍛鍊出的意志，不願讓他人看見自己受傷的一面。

巴力昂三兩下就把褲腿的部分撕下，露出腳上的傷口，只見血跡斑斑的小腿上有一道很深的傷口，不知是被野豬還是其他生物所傷。

傑諾伊很快把藥箱拿來，就見到觸目驚心的傷口，頓時覺得頭皮發麻。巴力昂一把搶過藥箱，熟練地替自己清理傷口。

「為什麼會受傷？」傑諾伊替巴力昂取出繃帶，關心地問。

但巴力昂聽到這問題，好像被勾起了不願提起的回憶，露出憤怒的表情，生氣的說：「不用你管！」

巴力昂受的傷可說是意料之外但情理之中，他年紀大了，或許在一般人眼裡不到老，可對於一個獵人來說很多事都已經力不從心，不像從前，這對於巴力昂來說似乎很難接受。

像這次的傷，要是在以往，根本不可能會有。

傑諾伊立刻閉上嘴巴，但心裡也已經猜測到事情始末，於是便不再多問，專心地幫巴力昂處理傷勢。

巴力昂好像因為這件事心情很不好，弄好傷後也不吃飯，直接回到自己的房間睡覺去了。

傑諾伊捧著那碗巴力昂沒有吃的晚餐，站在他房間門口猶豫著要不要拿進去給他，已經冰涼的飯菜捧在手心裡依然沒有溫度，傑諾伊看著冷掉的食物，最後還是沒有拿進去。

明天再給他吃吧，傑諾伊心想，明天再好好讓他吃飽。回到廚房收拾一下，傑諾伊也躺到床上早早休息，閉上眼睛迎接明天的到來。

隔天一早，傑諾伊在廚房準備了些能多補充體力的食物，打算給巴力昂好好休養，也順帶準備了雷修路的，想著等會就能見到牠，心裡不由自主的就會愉快起來。

將食物都放在桌上，巴力昂這時已經起來了，他拿了根木棍臨時充當拐杖，一跛一拐地走出房門。

他來到餐桌前與傑諾伊一同用餐，照樣很快地就吃完他的那份。他道：「傑諾伊，你今天別去森林了。」

「為、為什麼？」傑諾伊驚訝的問，他很明顯不願不去森林。

「因為我要教你槍法！」巴力昂語氣突然激動起來，「我一定會把你陪養成出色的獵人。」

「……。」傑諾伊的臉上難得沒有笑容，沈默的皺了皺眉頭。

「你那是什麼表情！連你也要忤逆我嗎，傑諾伊！」巴力昂激烈地大聲喊道，他氣得滿臉通紅，失去理智地大吼。

巴力昂已經無法再接受挫折了，昨天捕獵失敗造成的傷口在他內心蒙上一層陰影，直白地告訴他，他老了。曾經自己是如此優秀的獵人，卻依然敵不過歲月的侵蝕，曾經自己創下無數戰功，現在卻只能將之當成回憶，無法再靠自己的雙手繼續書寫那樣的輝煌。

巴力昂無法接受，無法接受變弱的自己。更無法接受內心存有的那一絲焦慮與恐懼，以往只要無視它就好，現在卻越是無視，心裡的恐懼越是加大。
滿腔痛恨的情緒在心中澎湃，但他想到了一個辦法，他無法改變自己，但是可以改變他兒子，讓他變成跟自己一樣出色的獵人，繼承自己的一切。

傑諾伊感受得到巴力昂語氣裡前所未有的執著，那近乎是一種瘋狂，是人到了走投無路的孤注一擲。

他微微顫抖起來。

「你不是有槍嗎！拿好它，它是你安生立命的武器！」巴力昂直視著傑諾伊的眼睛。

傑諾伊不敢看巴力昂，他直接跪在巴力昂的面前，近乎哀求的說道：「爸爸，我說過，我不想當獵人.....。」

「為什麼！你到底為什麼不想！」巴力昂指著傑諾伊大吼，他激動的連柺杖都忘了拿，任由它掉在地上。

「因為，他們是我的朋友。」傑諾伊依然跪著，但這次他的語氣不再顫抖，而是堅定的說道，「我不可能傷害我的朋友。」

「朋友？別說笑了，他們是動物、是畜生！沒有感覺只有血肉，只不過是任人宰割的東西！那種生物不是朋友，只是食物！傑諾伊，你跟食物做朋友嗎？你看過獅子和羊是朋友嗎！」

「不是的。他們擁有感情，很有靈性。他們和人一樣，甚至比人聰明，絕不是像你說的那樣！」傑諾伊一返以前，他沒有害怕，就像是為了守護最重要的東西那般，看著巴力昂說道：「我很確定，因為一直以來，牠都跟我相處，我在他身上學到了人永遠不可能交給我的東西。就像書上說的那樣。」

巴力昂愣愣的看著傑諾伊，他竟然沒有像以前一樣害怕，而是敢堅定不移地跟自己說，他從未看過兒子的這一面，他終於變得堅強了，就像自己一直以來希望的那樣，但卻是為了那些動物。

巴力昂想到這裡，回過神來，反而比之前更生氣了，但這次他沒有大吼，沒有怒罵，他的臉看起來沈靜如冰，人在氣到一個臨界點的時候是不會憤怒的。

他冰冷的看著傑諾伊，道：「哼。很好，很好。你很勇敢，傑諾伊。但是我很遺憾，你真是大錯特錯，愚蠢的可以。書上說的？那不過是騙小孩的，我說過了，你已經不是小孩子了。」

巴力昂走到傑諾伊的床頭櫃前，將他所有的書，連同他妻子送給傑諾伊的那本童書一併抱起，走到他面前。

傑諾伊愣愣的看著他，不知巴力昂要做什麼。

「你要長大！傑諾伊。從現在起你不准再看這些東西了，它們是錯誤的，只會誤了你的一生。」巴力昂邊說邊往火爐旁移動，在傑諾伊反應過來他想做什麼時，卻已來不及阻止。

「住手——！」傑諾伊喊道，但已經遲了。

巴力昂把他所有的書都丟進火裡。

火爐的火一瞬間燒的猛烈，將書本全部變為火海，傑諾伊眼睜睜的看著母親送給他，他最喜愛的那本書，在火的燃燒下一頁一頁變為灰燼。

那本書不只是書，是他對母親的懷念，是他當作精神支柱的事物。但現在那名為「樂園」的字樣在傑諾伊眼前被燒得熾烈，一點一點變成黑炭，傑諾伊感覺心中有什麼正慢慢崩塌。

「為什麼...你要這麼做......。」傑諾伊顫抖地說著，他並不知道自己哭了，他只覺得眼前的火好像將他的心都燒穿了，燒出了一個無法填補的空洞。

「為了幫你。這是為你好。」巴力昂依然冰冷的說道。他想，這麼一來傑諾伊就會改變了。

傑諾伊聽到這話，心裡無來由地感到巨大的悲傷，他想放聲大哭、想要吶喊，但是他沒有，他只是看向巴力昂，火光映照著他的側臉，照得他整個臉都暖烘烘的，但是傑諾伊的眼神卻沒有溫暖、沒有光芒，只有無盡的黑暗。

某種異樣的情緒在他心理滋生，連他自己都不曉得那是什麼。

傑諾伊無神地跪在火爐前，感覺周圍的一切都好像不存在，他看著書被燒得只剩下灰燼，再也看不出原先的模樣後，才慢慢站起身，他的膝蓋疲累的無法馬上站立，一下子跌到在地，又重新站起。

他還顧了一下這座木屋，心想，我再也不想回來這裡了。

傑諾伊猛的衝出家門，不顧巴力昂在後頭喊叫。迎面而來的寒風刺痛著他的臉頰，腳下的積雪沾濕了他的褲管，一陣寒意由下往上傳來。

傑諾伊跑到了那片草原上，他現在很想見到雷修路，但是不論是洞穴裡還是草地上都不見他的蹤跡。

「雷修路！」他焦急的大喊。

雷修路其實並沒有跑遠，就在這附近，一聽到傑諾伊的聲音，立刻跑來他身邊。

雷修路撲到他懷裡，發出委屈的嗚咽，將整個腦袋埋在傑諾伊懷裡。傑諾伊也緊緊抱著牠，感受到了雷修路因找不到他而緊張的心情，他心疼的摸了摸他的頭，心裡滿是對自己無能為力的憤恨。

「對不起，讓你擔心了。」傑諾伊輕聲安撫著雷修路，「沒事的，不用怕，我在這裡......。」

傑諾伊用好言安慰了雷修路一會後，牠才肯離開傑諾伊。現在的天色已經晚了，有著屬於冬季夜晚的寒冷，天上的星空點點，閃閃爍爍好似微小的火炬，今夜沒有月亮，只有繁星照亮著大地。

天空下起了小小的雪花，氣溫好像又冷了幾分。傑諾伊低聲喃喃：「今天我和你一起在這，不回去了......。」

雷修路好像察覺出傑諾伊的不對勁，站起身子舔了舔他的臉龐，傑諾伊眼中又恢復了一些原有的光芒，欣慰地綻放了笑顏，「謝謝你，我沒事。」

傑諾伊和雷修路來到了洞穴，雷修路趴在毯子上，但傑諾伊卻只蹲在洞口外側，他不願自己干擾到雷修路睡眠，佔據了他的位置。

他蜷縮在洞內，身旁寒風呼嘯而過，吹撫過的聲音好像一陣哭聲般，帶起了一點冷意，傑諾伊又將身子抱得更緊了些，冷得瑟瑟發抖。

這時雷修路來到傑諾伊身旁，傑諾伊抬頭看向他，「怎麼了，雷修路？不睡覺嗎。」

雷修路看了看傑諾伊的眼睛，而後趴在他身側，以身體將傑諾伊瘦小的身子包圍住。

傑諾伊懂了雷修路的含義，感激的摸了摸他，和他緊緊依偎在一起，小時候是傑諾伊讓他抱在懷裡，現在雷修路已經大的可以讓傑諾伊也靠在他的懷裡了。

傑諾伊將頭埋在雷修路的頸側，感覺心裡的冰冷也被融化了，他從沒有感到這麼溫暖過。

直到現在，傑諾伊才敢回憶剛才發生的事，父親的堅持、被燒掉的書......，一幕幕的畫面令他心中難受無比。

傑諾伊縱使不喜歡父親的作風，卻也從來沒有放棄過希望他能了解，他總覺得生命都是能夠相互理解的，只要自己再努力一點，再更努力一點。

可是或許他錯了，他的努力到頭來，只是換來一場這樣的悲劇。

傑諾伊在雷修路的懷裡，極力壓抑著自己的哭聲，不願吵到雷修路，他小聲的啜泣著，好像與外頭的寒風融合在一起。

----------


## 貓尾

06

經過冬夜的那天後，傑諾伊對待他父親的態度有很大的轉變，從原先淡淡的關心，到現在不聞不問。雖然他一樣是做著自己該做的事，準備兩人份的餐，但除非是巴力昂主動，否則他不會和巴力昂說話。

時間就這麼慢慢過去， 轉眼間冬天已結束，春天就要到來，覆蓋在大地上的積雪融化，冒出了底下翠綠的枝枒。

森林不再有著冬天的寂靜，鳥兒們一到早晨就快活地站在樹上啼鳴，大地又即將迎來一個新的篇章。

在這樣美好溫暖，充滿著無限生機的季節，卻讓雷修路和傑諾伊的命運有了重大轉變。

傑諾伊和往常一樣打掃好家裡準備出門，卻被巴力昂叫住。

「喂，傑諾伊，你要去哪？」

傑諾伊倏地停下腳步，他回頭，簡短地回道：「森林。」

「正好，我也要去。你跟我一起走吧，帶上你的槍。」

「為什麼......？」傑諾伊睜大了眼。

「你是時候練習真正的獵人該做的事了。」

傑諾伊握緊了他的雙拳，內心異樣的情緒又悄悄浮現，他站在原地，沒有移動。

「你沒得選擇！傑諾伊，我說過了。你再這樣下去，信不信我把這個森林的動物全殺光！」

傑諾伊倒吸了一口氣，他想起父親把他的書全燒光的那一日，現在他又要用一樣的方法來奪走他最後的希冀嗎。

傑諾伊害怕他真的這麼做，只好照他說的帶上槍，前往森林。

走在路上，傑諾伊擔心雷修路會跑出來找他，於是他跟巴力昂說：「爸爸，我們可不可以去別的地方？」

巴力昂挑了挑眉，疑惑他今天怎麼跟自己說話了，但是他拒絕：「不，你先在這附近練習就好。」

傑諾伊想不到其他的辦法，只好祈禱雷修路不要出現。

巴力昂首先教他獵人基本的技巧，隱匿行蹤，不讓獵物發現，他找了一個能夠觀察到大局，又能不被眼前的動物發現的遮蔽處。不得不承認，巴力昂雖然老了，卻是個優秀的獵人。

他們蹲在一塊石頭後面，身後有著大樹遮掩，等待著自投羅網的獵物。

這時，一個橘紅色的身影出現，那是一隻狐狸，牠專心追著一隻老鼠，沒有發現身後藏著的危機。

「好機會！」巴力昂小聲說道，「快開槍。」

傑諾伊照著巴力昂的指示將槍口朝向狐狸，但他的手卻顫抖不止，他根本無法開槍，一想到扣下板機眼前的狐狸就會鮮血淋漓的畫面，他就恐懼的不能自己。

「嘖，快啊！」巴力昂眼看好時機就要過了，著急的催促。「算了，我自己來。」

那隻狐狸體型還沒有一般的狐狸那麼大，可能只是接近成年的狐狸，就跟雷修路一樣，牠好不容易度過寒冷的冬天，就要迎接生命的開始......。

傑諾伊不忍看著狐狸死去，在巴力昂扣下板機的那剎那，將巴力昂的槍口朝旁邊推了一下。

槍聲「碰」的響起，狐狸嚇的一溜煙跑掉。捕獵失敗，巴力昂和傑諾伊離開狹小的隱匿處。

巴力昂生氣地瞪著傑諾伊，傑諾伊也知道自己做了不該做的事，低垂著頭不敢看巴力昂。

巴力昂沒想到傑諾伊還是一樣沒有改變，他憤怒地抬起腳，就在這時，一個灰色身影猛地衝到他面前。

那是雷修路，傑諾伊最不希望發生的事還是發生了。

巴力昂錯愕的後退了幾步，不敢置信地打量著眼前的生物。

「雷修路！」傑諾伊欣喜若狂的喊道，一如以往每一次見到他時露出的喜悅，但隨即神色便暗淡下來，「你不可以來......快走！」

巴力昂露出訝異的表情，不只是因為這個森林還有狼，更是因為傑諾伊竟然不怕牠，好像還認識牠的樣子，他難以置信的吼道：「這是怎麼回事，為什麼會有狼！？」

傑諾伊擋在雷修路身前，不斷地將牠推開，牠希望這時雷修路能懂得自己的意思，快點離開，否則的話......。

「傑諾伊！你給我過來！」巴力昂怕傑諾伊太靠近狼會有危險，一把抓起他的後領將他甩到自己身後。

傑諾伊摔到地上，掛在肩上的槍也順勢滑下來，掉在手邊。

巴力昂看著眼前的狼，雖然不明白為什麼會出現在這裡，但他並不在意，「哼，這身皮毛看著挺值錢的。」

他舉起獵槍，對準眼前齜牙裂嘴的狼，那頭狼兇狠地瞪著他，朝他撲過來。

一切就發生在電光石火間。

眼看巴力昂就要開槍射殺雷修路，傑諾伊下意識地拿起手邊的槍。

巴力昂扣下板機。

碰。

森林裡響徹著刺耳的槍聲。

傑諾伊不敢置信地瞪大雙眼，雙手劇烈地顫抖，槍掉在地上。

「爸爸！」

巴力昂也摸著自己的腹部，鮮血源源不絕地從他手上流出，在這裡就只有他和傑諾伊有槍，而他不可能射向自己。

是傑諾伊開的槍。

傑諾伊在那瞬間被恐懼所支配，他害怕珍貴的事物又要被毀壞殆盡，潛意識的拿起槍枝，連他自己都沒有反應過來，便開了槍。

淚水奪匡而出，傑諾伊連滾帶爬來到父親身邊，他知道現在要先止血，可是他無法控制自己的身體。

「拿繃帶出來......。」還是巴力昂比他還冷靜，他從急救藥品中找出可以止血的東西，替自己用上。

幸虧他給傑諾伊的槍威力不如真正的獵槍，傷口跟一般比起來不是太嚴重，但還是必須做更好的處理。

「扶我起來，回家。」巴力昂下指示。

傑諾伊扶起巴力昂，將他靠在肩上，巴力昂比他高很多，他只能幫他分擔一部分重量，甚至巴力昂還得自己行走。

傑諾伊依然在哭泣，雷修路來到他的身旁，跟著他的腳步，牠一如往常的想與傑諾伊一起玩耍。

傑諾伊看見了雷修路，心裡充滿了複雜的情緒，要是牠沒有出現就好了，要是牠沒有過來就好了，現在即使想這些，也於事無補了。

「別跟過來！」傑諾伊悲傷的喊道，一拐一拐地帶著巴力昂離開，沒有再多看一眼身後的雷修路。

回到了家，巴力昂躺在床上休息，傷口已處理好了，傑諾伊坐在一旁，呆滯的一動也不動。

那時，他看著巴力昂拿槍對準雷修路時，察覺到內心那股異樣的情緒是什麼了，那是憎恨。

憎恨他將自己的一切奪走，憎恨他毀壞掉自己的珍視之物。所以他不假思索地拿起槍......。

傑諾伊緊揪著自己的胸口。

還有，一想到最後他拋下雷修路決然而去，站在原地的雷修路無助的身影，傑諾伊就覺得好痛好痛，將手又攢緊了些。

巴力昂休息了一陣子，傷口感覺已經沒有那麼痛了，他從昏睡中慢慢轉醒，傑諾伊看到巴力昂起身，想要去扶著他，但走到一半時又停下來，不敢靠過去。

巴力昂看著傑諾伊，一時間連傷口也顧不上了，他猛的起身，瞪視著傑諾伊，冷冷的質問：「你有什麼想說的。」

「對、對不起......。」傑諾伊跪在地上，艱難地吐出這句話。

「我不要聽你道歉！你給我解釋清楚，那隻狼到底是怎麼回事？」縱使巴力昂在不拘小節，也能感覺得出傑諾伊和那隻狼的關係非比尋常，他到底為什麼會護著一隻狼，他到底有多少自己不了解的事情！？

傑諾伊只好如實地告訴巴力昂，就在他捕獵了死去的小狼那晚，傑諾伊在河流邊遇到一隻還活著的小狼，便一直照顧至今。

巴力昂難以置信的瞪著傑諾伊：「所以這就是你一直不願當獵人的原因？你覺得那隻狼是你的朋友？你不把那隻狼帶回來，反而把它養大？你瘋了吧！」巴力昂生氣的繼續說，「你給我清醒點！那可是一隻狼，隨時都有可能攻擊你，就算你從小養，長大後他也不會記念你的恩情，找到機會就會殺了你！」

「不會的......牠不會......。」傑諾伊蒼白無力的反駁。

巴力昂冷哼了一聲，「為了那個畜牲，你就可以對我開槍？」

傑諾伊一瞬間血液彷彿凝固了，臉色白得像張紙。

「你真是好大的膽子！」巴力昂拿起傑諾伊的槍，遞給他，「傑諾伊，去把那隻狼殺了，我就原諒你。」

傑諾伊瞪大了眼，沒有接過，哽噎的肯肯哀求：「對不起......爸爸、對不起......。你殺了我吧......！我、我真的做不到......。」

巴力昂舉起槍狠狠地往傑諾伊的腦袋上打了一下，「渾帳東西！你再說一次試試看！照著我的話去做，把那隻狼的屍體拿到我眼前！」

巴力昂將槍丟在腳邊，傑諾伊沒得選擇，只好將它拿起，但是現在天色已晚，不適合狩獵，只能等到明天。

隔天清晨，巴力昂還在睡夢中，傑諾伊便早早醒來了，其實他昨晚可說是一夜都沒有睡。

傑諾伊悄悄地走到巴力昂放置狩獵物品的櫃子前，在裡面找出一罐粉末，把它倒了一點在他準備給雷修路吃的食物上。

很快的完成後，他留了一張字條告訴巴力昂他出發了，便前往草原。

到了草原上，傑諾伊等在洞口前，沒多久雷修路就出來了。他見到傑諾伊似乎很開心，像平常一樣跳過來跟他撒嬌。

但是傑諾伊卻沒有反應，他想彌補自己的過錯，聽從巴力昂的指令，他舉起槍，對著雷修路。

但是雷修路卻沒有害怕，也沒有逃跑，他睜大眼睛看著傑諾伊，冰藍色的雙眸裡沒有一絲陰霾，只有全然的信任。

傑諾伊的雙手微微顫抖，猛地跪了下來，他做不到，他真的做不到，他真的無法在雷修路這樣看著他時，還對他開槍。傑諾伊用力地將槍丟在一旁。

他不恨雷修路不聽他的忠告跑到森林，他不恨巴力昂一直以來逼迫他的種種，他現在最恨的，是自己。是自己的無能、弱小，恨自己對父親產生那樣的憎惡、恨自己現在背叛了雷修路的信賴。

他跪在草原上，將臉埋在掌心裡，泣不成聲。綠意盎然的草原上、生機蓬勃的森林裡，孩子的哭泣聲是那麼的格格不入，在這樣美好的季節，本不該那麼悲傷。

雷修路嗅了嗅他的頭髮，舔了舔他的手背，傑諾伊伸出顫抖的雙臂，緊擁著牠，「雷修路。對不起......對不起......！」

傑諾伊抱著雷修路，知道自己再也沒有機會再這樣抱著他了。他們一直以來相依為命的日子，到今天就要結束，就要結束了......。

傑諾伊強忍著淚水，緩緩放開了雷修路，他像平常那樣笑著對雷修路說道：「抱歉，又讓你擔心了。不過不用在意。今天想玩什麼呢？雷修路。」

傑諾伊想，雷修路還不知道今天的分別，在最後至少，讓他有一個愉快的回憶。

但是雷修路彷彿看出了他的心事，將一隻狼爪搭在他的肩上，好像在說，不要逞強，也沒關係。

傑諾伊眼裡又重新閃著淡淡的淚光，由衷地說：「...謝謝你，雷修路。真的，謝謝你......。」

傑諾伊起身，拍了拍膝蓋，抹了抹臉上的淚水，就像什麼事也沒有發生的伸了個懶腰。接著與雷修路像往常一樣愉快的遊戲。

他開心地笑著，只有他自己知道，在那笑容底下，有著如何的悲傷。

美好的時光總是過得特別快，時間來到了傍晚。傑諾伊愜意地坐在草原上，而雷修路也趴在他身旁。

傑諾伊摸著雷修路的肩膀，將他的食物從包裡拿出來，「你還沒吃東西，應該餓了吧？雷修路。」

傑諾伊將準備給他吃的肉塊放在地上，雷修路很快就吃完了。

但是雷修路吃完後，忽然像是失去支撐，閉上眼睛倒在地上，直接睡著了。
傑諾伊像是早就知道般，並不意外。因為他在給雷修路的食物裡，添加了安眠藥。

傑諾伊知道刻不容緩，必須在藥效過去後，將雷修路送走。傑諾伊打開帶來的地圖，背起雷修路，往另一座山的方向走。

就算是巴力昂的指示，傑諾伊也不願傷害雷修路，但是若是沒有完成巴力昂的命令，說不定他會親自來到這個森林裡殺掉雷修路。

傑諾伊所能想到的，唯一的辦法，就是這樣了。將雷修路送離開這裡，所以他偷偷找出巴力昂許久沒有給動物的安眠藥，趁著雷修路睡著時，背著他離開這裡。除此之外，他真的沒有辦法了。

傑諾伊看著地圖選了一個自己也沒有去過了山，他曾聽說那裡有狼出沒，但人類完全見不到。

傑諾伊背著雷修路，用著自己最快的速度前進，他憑著多年來生活在山裡找到的截近，將原本幾天的路程硬是縮到最短。

可是就算這樣，也用上了整整一天才到此，附近的景象儘管還是森林，細心的傑諾伊也發現了這裡與自己住的山有什麼不同，這裡更加原始，毫無人類破壞過的跡象，寸草寸花全都按著本來的樣子生長。

傑諾伊選了一棵巨木，將雷修路放在底下。臨走前，他不捨得抱著雷修路。
雷修路睡得有點不安穩，像是要醒來的跡象。傑諾伊深深地看著牠，就像是想把他的樣子，深深烙印在心裡。

他低下頭，與雷修路相抵額頭，和牠告別。

「對不起，雷修路。真的，對不起......。

 或許只有這麼做才能救得了你。

但是，這同時也是傷害了你。

我真的不知道該怎麼辦了......

至少你還活著，這就夠了。

以後，你就忘了我吧。

但是，只有一件事，我希望你記得......

你是我最好的朋友。」

傑諾伊每一個字都是肺腑之言，他不知道雷修路有沒有聽到，聽不聽得懂。但是他就是想說，即使無法傳達。

以後就再也見不到雷修路了，光是這個事實，就足以將傑諾伊擊潰。但他還是必須接受現實，傑諾伊用盡全身的力氣站起來，離開那棵巨木，離開雷修路。

他不斷跑著，往著回家的路上。他不敢停下，不敢回頭，深怕自己一停留，就再也走不動，再也不願走。
等到他回到家時，已經是隔天清晨了，早晨的霧氣瀰漫在山中，傑諾伊推開家門，便倒在了門口，他體力耗盡，累的倒下了。

他再次睜開眼，發現他躺在床上，身上的衣服還沒換，殘留著昨夜奔跑時擦撞到的髒污，還有跌倒時留下的血漬。

「你是怎麼搞的，這麼狼狽。」巴力昂坐在椅子上，頭也不回地問他。

「我讓那隻狼給跑了，對不起......。」

巴力昂轉頭瞪向他，「你卻定是他跑了？不是你把他放了？」

傑諾伊低著頭沒有回答。

「哼。」巴力昂現在身體不適，看起來沒有力氣罵他，只是簡單地表達了不滿。

傑諾伊起身換上乾淨的衣服，他的心中一片茫然，沒有雷修路的日子，要如何過下去呢。

然而這個問題，卻沒有想像中困擾他很久，因為之後，他便離開了這座森林。



「終篇」


巴力昂自從被傑諾伊傷到後，身體的狀況就一直不是很好。傷勢一天比一天嚴重，絲毫沒有好轉。

最後不得已，巴力昂和傑諾伊只好下山尋求更好的醫療。

巴力昂虛弱的躺在病床上，傑諾伊坐在他身旁，神色充滿擔憂。

巴力昂來到醫院，被檢測出的不只有槍傷，他的身體每況愈下的原因，是存於體內多年的疾病，因為年老和槍傷才一併復發。

巴力昂微微睜開眼，看向一直坐在旁邊的傑諾伊，他低著頭，蒼白的臉上沒有一點笑容，沒有一點活力。

自己有多久沒有好好看過他了？

直到現在，巴力昂才驚覺，傑諾伊已經不一樣了，他不再是記憶裡那個乖巧的兒子，而是一直緊鎖的眉頭，看起來憂鬱的少年。

他改變了，但這是自己要的改變嗎？

巴力昂很少思考這些問題，他只喜歡往前，遇到任何事都勇往直前，靠著實力和毅力去打破一切死局和難題，但是現在，他沒有那樣的力氣了。

巴力昂抬起手，按著傑諾伊的頭，傑諾伊睜開眼睛看向了他。

「咳......傑諾伊，山下的生活你還習慣嗎？」

傑諾伊沈默了一會，搖搖頭。

「哼，我想也是。早跟你說過了，生活沒你想的那麼簡單。」

或許是因為疾病使得巴力昂虛弱的緣故，他的聲音不像平時一樣帶著沙啞和狠戾，倒像是退去了那層兇狠的外表，露出那裡面僅有的、一點點的溫情。

「那隻狼，其實你放了他對吧？」

傑諾伊這次，微微的點了點頭。

巴力昂嘆了口氣，「你真的很固執，為什麼不肯改變，只要你聽我的話，生活就會容易許多，你卻偏要選擇艱難的方式走。」

傑諾伊像是想說些什麼，抿了抿嘴。

「也好吧，隨便你了。你要知道這個世界是很殘酷的，不是你死就是我亡，人生就是迎接一場場戰鬥，你要夠強、夠堅定，才有機會活下來。」
巴力昂用佈滿皺紋和繭的手掌，揉了揉傑諾伊的頭髮，「男孩子，要學會保護自己。」

傑諾伊瞪大了眼看著巴力昂，死氣沈沈的臉上恢復一點光芒，巴力昂很少很少這樣和他說話，少到他幾乎以為，這樣的溫柔不可能出現在巴力昂身上。

傑諾伊眨了眨眼，覺得鼻子有點酸，他不禁的小聲說了句：「爸爸......。」

巴力昂一直以來想教他的，無非就只是這幾句話。他用了很多方法，想要磨練他的心智，就是想讓他變得堅強。

巴力昂縮回手，又恢復了他那副兇狠的樣子，「幹嘛？我說的你到底懂了沒有？」他想教訓傑諾伊，但他的聲音似乎透露著更多虛弱，聽起來一點氣勢也沒有。

「嗯......。」傑諾伊點了點頭。

後來，沒隔幾天半月，巴力昂的身體還是支撐不住，倒在病魔之下，自此以後，傑諾伊成為了一個孤兒。

他學習在城市的生活，沒有再回去過森林，沒有回去他的老屋看過一次，他想，這一生自己都不會再回去了，那裡有太多太多他不願面對的回憶。

直到，五年後的某一天......


——人的視角 篇    完——

----------


## 白雨云

看完這篇故事時,我倒向椅背,吐了一口氣.
  我在前面的篇章發表後,並沒有立即回應,因為我認為自己需要花一點時間整理一下這個故事帶給我的感受.
  我很喜歡這篇故事,良好的節奏,適時的情景交融,兩個視角的對照與互補,尤其是對於角色間關係,情感的細膩描寫以及生命議題的省思.情節並不艱深,卻令人不禁跟著深深思考.愈是讀到後面,愈是令人驚豔.
 若是要再講下去,我恐怕又要花一週打成心得了,總結一句:感謝貓尾為我們帶來這麼一篇引人入勝的優秀小說!

----------


## 貓尾

To.雲歌

衷心感謝你的支持！

剛寫完這篇文時，我也是倒向椅背，卻沒有鬆一口氣，因為它還未完結......
傑諾伊與父親的三觀不合，傑諾伊與雷修路的惺惺相惜，是我最初構思這篇文時有的東西，很慶幸我有把它呈現出來，這個故事跟我預想中沒有太大的走樣。
你是第一個和我說喜歡這個故事的人，在我不知道要不要寫完後續、不知道有沒有人看時，你的留言給了我很大的鼓勵，讓我知道這個故事還是有可取之處，還是有人在看著，一時之間之前的迷茫好像消散掉了不少，我試著對自己的文章更有自信，告訴自己不用擔心，它沒有那麼糟。走出這慣例的自我懷疑後，我才看見這個文章的可能性，之後要下筆時，相信也會少了一些猶豫、多一些堅定。衷心感謝！

----------

